# Post your "cheap bike"! (sub $200)



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Post your cheap bikes! Sometimes, the cheapest ones can be your favorite ones and the most useful. Let's see those craigslist finds and Walmart specials!

My old one (and regretting I sold it): 1997 Gary Fisher Aquila. CroMo frame, STXRC shifters. Bought from a friend for $180 and rode it for 8 years before it started to need more love than I wanted to give. Sold it for $120...and now I want it back. 










My current foul weather commuter/beater/kid trailer hauler/grocery getter everything bike: 1989 Fuji Tahoe. $50 on Craigslist, $20 platforms, $20 fenders, $40 in tires = $130. Only had it for a couple weeks, but so far I like it! Rides pretty well and I don't mind riding it in the rain or leaving it locked up for hours at a time.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Does it have to be a mountain bike?

Bought it for $95 via Craig's List. It's been my commuter since Fall of '08. Very few things on it match, now. The shifters don't match, the wheels aren't even the same size as each other, and I replaced the stock chain rings with some smaller ones, again mismatched. But it does the job, and does it better than any of my nice bikes can.


20110113144747 by Andrew183, on Flickr

This one, I bought for a bit more, from a shop. It still had its 2x5 drivetrain at the time. The parts on that proved to be pretty worn, so I started throwing things out and ended up with this. Once I substituted a 20t BMX freewheel for the multispeed freewheel pictures, I had a reliable, surprisingly sporty ride. I kicked myself for selling it for only $160 - I didn't realize that throwing out the drivetrain would actually add value.


skankbike 001 by Andrew183, on Flickr


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Nope, I think it can be any bike. After that video of a guy doing trials riding on a carbon fiber road bike, I think any bike can be considered "mountain". Nice rides, I especially like the first one, it looks like a tough utilitarian piece of equipment.:thumbsup:


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

Was helping a buddy move and saw this sad ugly beast laying in the backyard rusting away. He's like....you want it?

Free bike!



















put six bucks into it for cables. Solid bar hop bike now.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> My old one (and regretting I sold it): 1997 Gary Fisher Aquila. CroMo frame, STXRC shifters. Bought from a friend for $180 and rode it for 8 years before it started to need more love than I wanted to give. Sold it for $120...and now I want it back.


Sweet Aquila!! That's the bike that really got me into the sport. I was sold on the lime green with white tires(which subsequently turned to a reddish clay color).

Here is one of my current cheap bikes, that I like to cruise on....


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

My Aquila also got me into the sport. I was surprised at how smooth everything worked, and really only hated the fork, which was little better (or maybe worse) than a good steel fork. Everything else on the bike lasted until I wore out the drive train. I should have put another $150 into replacing cranks/cassette/chain, but I sold it to buy my 29er. Ah well, it got me into a killer bike with hydraulic brakes and my first air fork...but I still want it back!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Specialized Superlight full suspension bike… well, the frame and fork were acquired for less than $200.00, in fact, I traded some Belgian ale and some strong strong microbrew (650 and 750ml bottles) for them. The bike has seen 1st place finishes in Downieville and the Sea Otter Classic, as well as other races. I bought a piece of history for BEER!!! I guess I need to take pictures of it now (I finished building it up last night).


----------



## 96m2comp (Oct 12, 2007)

This is what I bought to try the smooth side of riding. I have about $200 in it now (maybe a little over, I have lost track!). Originally a "12 spd", it now has a XT 8 spd cassette (parts bin), working just fine with the downtube shifters. I did have my LBS spread the reardrop outs so a modern road hub fits without a fight. I now have a set of Mavic Aksiums (bought brand new for $125!!!) on it now in place of the "after" pictured Bontrager Race wheelset (wife stole those! Lol (bought for $50.00, mint condition)), and a different saddle.

Before



After



Chris


----------



## EMFC (Aug 22, 2004)

Found in a neighbors trash can, spent $80 to powder coat it, the rest I got from friends parts bin


----------



## dstruct (Sep 6, 2009)

Found this on Craigslist a couple weeks ago and got to it first. 
It's a '83 Stumpjumper Sport. Everything but the seat and tires are original and in excellent condition! I got it for $60!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Score! I saw one of those hanging in a bike shop the other day, for its historical importance.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

dude, lugged stumpy??? That's an awesome find!


----------



## dstruct (Sep 6, 2009)

Seriously! I couldn't tell what year it was from the craigslist photos. When we met and I saw the Araya rims and the serial number started with M3, I was pretty exited! I played the "oh man, that things pretty old and needs new tires. Would ya take $60?"


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

*My Cheap MTB...*

Diggin' the Stumpy.

Picked this up last month - might keep it, might not. It's a 1993 Sworks Team M2 - metal matrix aluminum frame. Still a work in progress. Next I'm going to find a decent wheelset for it.


----------



## G-FOURce (Aug 21, 2010)

i will try to snap a better pic later, but here is my F400 single-speed. i am right at $200 into this one.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

From a rusty pile of parts back into a proper machine. Tires, tubes, cables, housings, tape, cage and a seat. Rattle cans, and tape. Elbow grease and real grease. About $110.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Cast-of from the trash bin of a bike shop.Covered in grime and stickers with a tacoed front wheel. rub, scrub, new cables, housings, chain, tubes and brake pads. Stuff from my parts bin. I don't remember where I got the wheel. About $35.

I rode this for an entire week of my YMCA Kids MTB camp.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm cheap. Aside from my main bike, most of my bikes are in this price range.

The Schwinn Moab I built up for my daughter out of a dumpster dive frame and parts in my garage. 

The 21lb Marin was built from a frame given to me by my brother-in-law and parts from my garage. Had to buy the fork from a shop and the XTR cantilever brakes from a shop. 

The Bridgestone was a classified find locally.

Schwinn Cruiser was built from a frame I found and parts that were scavenged from friends' and shops' scrap piles over the past 25 years.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

ncfisherman said:


> Sweet Aquila!! That's the bike that really got me into the sport. I was sold on the lime green with white tires(which subsequently turned to a reddish clay color).
> 
> Here is one of my current cheap bikes, that I like to cruise on....


That's kind of a pretty cruiser!


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

EMFC said:


> Found in a neighbors trash can, spent $80 to powder coat it, the rest I got from friends parts bin


What frame is that?


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

dirt farmer said:


> That's kind of a pretty cruiser!


Kind of?  I love that ride...one I may not give up. It's a '65 Hercules.


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

bike - free
SS kit - 30
fenders - 30
ergo grips - 30
saddle - 30
brake levers - 45
Studded tires - too much for this thread, but the summer tires were free!


----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

picked up my gary fisher big sur off cl for 100 bucks. was missing handlebar, shifters and brake levers, but i had all that sitting around in my parts bin.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

under $200 as shown in the picture

$50 frame and fork, $100 wheelset, OEM takeoff bar and stem from Jenson for $18, front brake and lever for $25, and all the rest was from my parts bin. Currently disassembled because I stripped the frame to raw aluminum.


----------



## Zero260 (Aug 31, 2009)

1999 Rockhopper paid $180 for it from a friend who never rode it.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I will have to post mine. Hoping to score a good deal at a local pawn shop. Right now I don't have a bike but here a few I scored recently...

Last year I scored this bike in a trade:










I traded it for this bike. We swapped parts as well. I choose to keep the Marazochi forks as the Fox fork had some issues. I ended up getting an XO rear derailleur and XO grip shifts for this bike off of Craigslist.










And here is one I scored a few years back at a pawn shop:


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> And here is one I scored a few years back at a pawn shop:


Lol! Wow thats a killer Pawn shop find..... One of my dream bikes! Anyone have one lie'n around????


----------



## bclagge (Aug 31, 2009)

Brand new, never used 2001 Trek 820 off Craig's List. Overpaid for it at $175, but it's been a reliable commuter bike.









Bought a 1992(ish) Mountain Cycle San Andreas from an acquaintance for $50. He got it at a pawn shop and never used it. Fork elastomers had turned to goo. It's still in my garage waiting to be rebuilt - long term project just for laughs.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I forgot to mention another one I scored off Craigslist. It was slightly over $200 or right around $200 if I recall correctly. I think it was a good find. Turned out to be really heavy.










Seems I go through many bikes...

Here is one I got at a pawn shop back in 2005. I eventually added a Rock Shox Duke 100mm fork to the bike.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

bclagge said:


> Bought a 1992(ish) Mountain Cycle San Andreas from an acquaintance for $50. He got it at a pawn shop and never used it. Fork elastomers had turned to goo. It's still in my garage waiting to be rebuilt - long term project just for laughs.


dude! That mountain cycle really really needs to be rebuilt..... And not for "laughs" that's a SICK! Bike! Fix it soon please........


----------



## bclagge (Aug 31, 2009)

I know, I know! We'll see what's left after taxes are done this year... I could probably squeeze it in under a grand - if I reuse the Noleen.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ae111black said:


> dude! That mountain cycle really really needs to be rebuilt..... And not for "laughs" that's a SICK! Bike! Fix it soon please........


What he said!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

redmr2_man said:


> Was helping a buddy move and saw this sad ugly beast laying in the backyard rusting away. He's like....you want it?
> 
> Free bike!
> 
> ...


Those levers are worth a hundy if they are in good condition.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

*Stoked!*

So I've been regretting selling my old CroMo Gary Fisher Aquila. It needed work, and I needed the money at the time for a new bike, but I've missed it. So this past weekend an ad on Craigslist popped up for a 1998 HKEK, which is basically the same bike but with better components. I went to take a look, and other than some surface dust and a peeling sticker it's in VERY clean shape. In fact, doesn't look like it's ever been taken off road. I snapped it up for $175. I feel like it's a little much for a bike of this age, but it looks to have very little wear and came with slicks, mtb tires, and some other goodies.

Hubs: Front: Fisher Ginzu Team, Rear: Shimano STX-RC
STX-RC Front Derailler
Deore XT Rear Derailler
Deore LX Shifters (3x8)
Sugino Impel 300 Crankset (20-32-42)
Avid 1D-10 brakes, Avid AD-1.0 L levers
RockShox Indy XC fork (super plush!)

It will do triple duty as a foul weather bike, kid trailer hauler, and backup mountain bike. I dig the all original configuration, but it's not going to work for the trails I have around here. I'll be putting some 26x2.25 WTB MotoRaptor tires, a 100mm Tora Coil fork, and a different stem and wider bars on it. Should make a decent bikepacker/touring/XC bike when I'm done with it.


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Paid NOTHING for the 1993 Marin Pine Mountain. Needs a fork rebuild but otherwise very nice shape.
Picked up the Diamondback V8 for a whopping $100.00 2 weeks ago, it was in desperate need of a bath, but just needs some decals on it, but does have a nice Chris King front Hub, Machine tech rear hub, Thomson Elite post, etc... Basically stole this one Awesome shape.
Was amazed how well it looks after a little elbow grease.


----------



## Nadric (Apr 12, 2011)

Add another GF Aquila to the list :thumbsup:










It's actually my main bike until I finish my current project.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

Marin Eldgridge Grade ('89) methinks.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

*My sub $100 bike!*

An _under_ $100 bike. 

$50 - Bike
$8 - Grips
$4 - Front Brakes
$3 - Stem Cap
$5 - Gear & Brake Cables and Brake Housing
$8 - QR Seatpost Collar
$21 - Pedals
N/C - Rebuilt Fork
N/C - Silver Stem Painted Black

*$99* total. :thumbsup:

2001 GT Aggressor 2.0 - Overhaul


----------



## Justin Credible (May 10, 2011)

> picked up my gary fisher big sur off cl for 100 bucks. was missing handlebar, shifters and brake levers, but i had all that sitting around in my parts bin.


I had that bike for 13 years loved it! I wish I didn't sell mine!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

marpilli said:


> View attachment 614615


Love the yellow sidewalls on the tires with the paint on that frame.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Here are a few of my budget builds.

1995 Giant Yukon. I bought a new chain and cables for it..converted it to 1x7. Threw on some old tires I had, swapped out canti brakes for v brakes and put a cheapo suspension fork on it from another junk bike. I think I spent about $50 on it...and I reallllly regret selling it..but I did make $75 on it after riding it for a year..










I made this bike for my brother to play bike polo on..I got bored one day and just started throwing parts from my parts box onto this frame I had sitting around. Wheelset is a stock wheelset that got upgraded. The only thing I bought for this was a chain...which snapped during the first ride..so I threw on my old chain from last season and it's still on there. Very fun fixie/singlespeed.










*edit* To clarify..I got the Yukon and all parts bikes from a buddy..it's not like I spent $400 on it years ago..I literally spent roughly $50 on the entire bike..same with the blue bike.. :thumbsup:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Love the yellow sidewalls on the tires with the paint on that frame.


Those panaracers have so much tread they almost look new.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

longfinkillie said:


> Marin Eldgridge Grade ('89) methinks.


OMG, I know that bench quite well!


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> OMG, I know that bench quite well!


Good to meet another LB'er. I love that ride to the lighthouse. But I dig Gum Grove (if it's empty) the best.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

longfinkillie said:


> Good to meet another LB'er. I love that ride to the lighthouse. But I dig Gum Grove (if it's empty) the best.


I have nothing really to add to this, just that I once heard a Long Fin Killie song, in my college days in the late 80's, on a radio program that played contemporary psychedelia (i.e. The Bevis Frond; Black Sun Ensemble; etc.), and I heard one LFK song and it blew me away! I've never heard from them since.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

dirt farmer said:


> I have nothing really to add to this, just that I once heard a Long Fin Killie song, in my college days in the late 80's, on a radio program that played contemporary psychedelia (i.e. The Bevis Frond; Black Sun Ensemble; etc.), and I heard one LFK song and it blew me away! I've never heard from them since.


LFK has all since disbanded but, there's always Bows

I got into them while working as a music director for a radio station around that same time. Of all the groups I went through, their records stuck.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

longfinkillie said:


> Good to meet another LB'er. I love that ride to the lighthouse. But I dig Gum Grove (if it's empty) the best.


Nah, I'm In Simi Valley. I only get out there now once a year for the LBGP. I had this wild GF a long time ago. She lived on Ocean and 3rd Pl., along the beach. She was a porn actress at the time. Boy was she fun!

Do you go to the LBGP?


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Nah, I'm In Simi Valley. I only get out there now once a year for the LBGP. I had this wild GF a long time ago. She lived on Ocean and 3rd Pl., along the beach. She was a porn actress at the time. Boy was she fun!
> 
> Do you go to the LBGP?


Hook a brother up I'm local! It's hard _not _to go to the LBGP, it sorta takes over the entire town. But really...hook me up


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

longfinkillie said:


> Hook a brother up I'm local! It's hard _not _to go to the LBGP, it sorta takes over the entire town. But really...hook me up


Oh man, those fun wild days are over. I should write a book with the stories I could tell.

I didn't make it this year for the first time, in a long time. But, I won't miss it next year. I always go on Saturday to see the endurance race. And, I always stand at the corner of the convention center porch at Pine and Seaside Way. You should meet me there next year.:thumbsup:


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

No really, hook me up.

Definitely next year.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

traded an old SC Pearson Arrow snowboard for one of these w/ carbon wheels.. I want my board back!


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

Bought 3 bikes for $75; 2004 Trek 6700 (all original except the derailleur, XT / deore mix), ~1999 Giant NRS (xt deore mix, crank replaced with some Raceface crap), and an old frame, Kona I think, scandium with full XTR ... old, maybe 1994?

I like the unknown hardtail the most, though I continuously worry I am going to break something.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!


Pictures of the bikes or pictures of me giving someone $75? I am not sure exactly how pics could prove what I am saying TBH. In any case, I only have the Trek and Giant with me in Whistler (I'd nearly positively have destroyed that scandium bike up here), my brother in law flew in to visit and I sent the scandium one back home with him.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Bikes, it's all about bikes man!!


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

2004 Trek 6700 (in use):









~1999 Giant NRS (just moved it for the 1st time in 6 months, I was stupid and let my XT pedals rust to hell along with the drivetrain ... I didn't know it was this bad until I just took this pic):


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Right on! Especially for $75, that's a steal.


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Beats me the way some people can fall in a manure pile and come out smellin like a rose. 
Seems when I look at CL, most MTB's start at 20 inch frames and go up. I'm 5'8". Maybe it's the part of the country I live in. 150 miles away are some great MTB trails. Around here people ride those spaghetti-framed bikes with bike clothes that look like a NASCAR Cup car and tie up traffic on the roads.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

I find that getting bikes on the cheap is nearly always exclusive of someone that's smart enough to post it on the Internet. I got my bikes from a girl who "acquired" the bikes; she was the lease holder at a house in Whistler for 10 years ... lots of people in and out. When she finally moved, I casually asked if I could have the bikes ... she said ya. I ALMOST managed to scoop an Orange Kona Stinky DeeLux that was MINT ... but she wasn't biting at $25. Should have offered her $100.


----------



## mudforlunch (Aug 9, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> I'm cheap. Aside from my main bike, most of my bikes are in this price range.
> 
> The Schwinn Moab I built up for my daughter out of a dumpster dive frame and parts in my garage.
> 
> ...


That picture of the cruiser really makes me miss Shoreline and Maxwell


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

I did buy a Schwinn 10 speed years ago for $10. Kept it at the family beach house. Went to the beach house for a little vacation. Went to get my Schwinn out of the storage building, it was gone. Called my sister and brother-in-law who had been down the week before and asked him if he had seen it. He said yes, he threw away some of those old "junk" bicycles. :madmax: the numbskull threw away a Schwinn and kept a HUFFY!!!!!:madmax:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

2010 Dawes Deadeye 29er SS,cost me $45 in gas to go get it (meaning it was a freebie)...








...but also got a kool roadtrip in,and spent some time making a new bike friend,who's an uber kool dude :thumbsup:


----------



## blkcheerio (Jan 10, 2011)

Giant XTC $200. Right at the limit for this...








This however.... freebie. Iron Horse Yakuza Bakuto


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow, that Iron Horse for FREE??? You guys are killin me with your free bikes!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Wow, that Iron Horse for FREE??? You guys are killin me with your free bikes!


It's not what you know, it's who you know :thumbsup:


----------



## elcoolio1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Got a 2010 one of these off Craigslist for $125 for my little brother. Pretty decent for the price. I don't have my own pic of it but its all stock.
http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/xc-hardtail/scott/aspect55/PRD_441292_1527crx.aspx


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Another free bike  I built this for my friend who barely has ever ridden a bike. He went on a group ride with a bunch of guys last sunday and he had a blast. I put $50 into it and that $50 and parts I had got it all new cables and housing, new wheels and tires, chain, freewheel, bars, grips, and a complete overhaul. It is actually a very nice bike :thumbsup:


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)

This is my geared mountain bike, a 1997 KHS that I bought in 2001 or so. I've upgraded a few things here and there, but the I initially paid $80 for it originally.










Usually each year on vacation in Florida, I buy a bike in Clearwater/Tampa/St Pete. This is the one I'm riding this year. I brought the saddle, bag and lights with me, but the bike itself was $80. I've already got about 10 hours in on it and I plan on getting in another 6 or 8 hours or so before we head out.


----------



## Driftingrz (Jun 8, 2011)

my only bike.... was free.. trek fuel 70.. not the best bike in the world.. but im enjoying it and am so glad i got it for free.. if i hadnt it might have been another year or so before i had money and could convince myself to start another hobby... too many expensive hobbies as it is.... but now i have seen the light ... and im keeping my eyes open for a good steal of a deal on another bike

have only bought a tire pump/waterbottle for it so far so thats about $25-30,,,, .. next investment is a new chain


----------



## Mudpuppy23 (Jun 15, 2011)

My K-mart special deal rust bucket isn't even worth posting. It would be put to shame.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I got this Trek 930 nearly for free from someone cleaning out their garage on CL. After replacing a few items, it rides like a dream. Not sure I want to get rid of it any time soon.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

*1992 Giant Yukon*

My 1992 Giant Yukon.

$25 from Craigs List. Bought $5 grips and $5 worth of cables. Add in some polishes, lubricants, tubes and tires I already had in the garage and I ended up with my $35 bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)

Can't quite beat that, but here's my 2009 Diamondback Response. Bought it on craigslist for $40 as it was listed with a 'bent rear rim'. Pretty sure my buddy can tweak that out when I make it over to his place. For now, I threw on a spare wheelset I already had and gave it a tuneup. Could use new cables and about 10 new bolts here and there. Already have about 3.5 hours ride time in on it.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

marpilli said:


> My 1992 Giant Yukon.
> 
> $25 from Craigs List. Bought $5 grips and $5 worth of cables. Add in some polishes, lubricants, tubes and tires I already had in the garage and I ended up with my $35 bike. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


So neat! I had the exact same bike a while back. Although mine was a '95..but it was the exact same in every sense. I got it for free, put about $20 into it with cables and chain, threw a suspension fork and bigger tires on it, turned it into a 1x7, and used if for a year...then sold it for $125 on Craigslist :thumbsup: Love those bikes.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

1995 Gary Fisher Mt Tam. LX/XT Mix, XTR hubs laced to K-525 rims. Ameican CLassic Ti Seat post.

$70.00 purchase price, about a hundred for the wheels on E-Bay. Post came from a bike I parted out from CL. Under 24 lbs.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Psuedo Park Pre 925. It was an R.E.I bike according to the previous owner. But, based on the dropouts, cable noodle, canti hanger, and tubing (Tange Ultimate Ultralight) I'm 99.99% sure it came from the same factory.

XT Shifters, DRs, Cranks and Cantis. XTR rear hub, Deore front laced to Sun CR7A rims with Union Tie Dye spokes. Hyperlite bars, Answer Manitou 4 fork. 24 lbs even.

150 purchase price, all other components were scavenged from parts bikes I bought on CLand flipped.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

1995 DBR Vertex. M750 Cranks, Rear DR and Hubs laced to X517s. SRAM Rocket triggers, Eastom MG-60 stem, NOS AT-2 liteflites. Tektro 852 cantis. About 25.5 lbs, but it has over 4 lbs of tires and tubes on it. I've had it down to a hair over 22 as a SS.

Oh yeah, Manitou Comp fork with steel springs.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Great Thread!
Does rediscovering an old bike count? (originally it was over $200)

A Few years ago, I was pokin around behind my parent's shed...and I lifted a tarp and found one of my old rides from when I was a early-teen. I saw my old 1987 rockhopper - it was pretty beat up - I did ride it pretty hard, but I also got into skateboards and musta forgot about it... the chain was gone, BB seized, wheels (hubs) toast...It had sat or a while - until 2007-8

Anyways, I got some stuff out of the parts bin and had to buy some consumables less than $70 and got this...


















yae, the frame is a bit small for me and after a couple years of prodding, my BIL finally agreed to trade frames - he had just got it PC'd black, and mine was 'ugly'' blue & pink - but his was too big for him and mine - too small..

So this is the frame ('86 hopper? - experts can chime in if I'm wrong) - but it has the most ungodly stuck post (cue Jeremy Clarkson) In the World
When I do get the post out I'll take pics again ( now that I have a camera again )


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> So neat! I had the exact same bike a while back. Although mine was a '95..but it was the exact same in every sense. I got it for free, put about $20 into it with cables and chain, threw a suspension fork and bigger tires on it, turned it into a 1x7, and used if for a year...then sold it for $125 on Craigslist :thumbsup: Love those bikes.


I noticed your bike in the 1x9 photo thread. I think your bike may have been older than '95. Especially if it had shimano 200gs components on it. I believe that groupset only came on 1991/1992 model bikes.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

*2001 GT Palomar*

Another person at work approached me with an interest in mountain biking. He wanted to know if I could pull together another sub $100 bike worthy of a beginner. Of course I said "sure, no problem."

2001 GT Palomar (steel / medium) from CragisList: $30
Used Shimano Crankset: $25
Used Wellgo Pedals: $5
Used Oury Grips: $0

*$60 Mountain Bike *:thumbsup:

BEFORE:









AFTER:

















I cut down some old Oury grips so they would fit next to the twist shifters. They actually look pretty darn good. I found a decent crankset on a local MTB website for $25 that included the bottom bracket cartridge. This Palomar had a spindle bottom bracket that was worn to scrap. And I had some pedals I picked up from another guy for $5.

The tires were 2.1" IRC Piranhas and had a lot of tread left. The chain wasn't worn, either. Brake pads had some life left. Only some surface rust on a few of the bolts. Nothing worth replacing.

I did have to true the rear wheel a bit. I'm no wheel builder but I was able to straighten it well enough. I reconditioned the chain (removed, cleaned, shortened, and re-lubed) and the cables and housings (teflon spray does wonders). I cleaned and adjusted the brakes and derailleurs. Finally, I wiped her down with some silicone spray on a rag to give it some shine. 

I'll take it out to the trails on Monday to ensure nothing falls apart. Then, sell it to the co-worker for $60. 

*EDIT*: Broke the chain during the shakedown. Had a spare link so it wasn't a real problem. Other than that, here's another trail-worthy bike.


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

right now im commutting on a 2003 gary fisher advance i picked up for 100. here is the craigslist ad for it.

http://boise.craigslist.org/bik/2503728046.html

i know it was only 289 new but i think someone might give me 200 lol


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

No offense, but dude - wtf. If you don't want to deal with fixing the bike, part it out. IMO, a bike that goes, stops and shifts and doesn't need major mechanical work is worth at least $100. That doesn't describe yours.


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> No offense, but dude - wtf. If you don't want to deal with fixing the bike, part it out. IMO, a bike that goes, stops and shifts and doesn't need major mechanical work is worth at least $100. That doesn't describe yours.


i agree that its not a good deal at all. but im willing to see if someone else disagrees lol. i dont care if i sell it. but im willing to if i can make a decent profit. i am honest and tell people about any issues a bike has. i never lie. ever


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm diggin' this thread. This has been my winter/rain commuter for a while. I paid $70 bucks on Craigslist for the Hardrock, another $50 for the Surly fork, $10 for the Ritchey stem, $10 for the Bontrager foam grips, and $25 for the fenders. Puts my total at $165. I really have grown quite fond of it actually...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice.

That fork goes really well with that bike. I did a bit of a double take.

Sooner or later, I'm going to try to reacquire my college MTB from the friend I sold it to when my priorities got misplaced for a while. Probably do something similar.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, I agree that the fork goes well with the frame. As a beater/around town/not-afraid-to-leave-outside-the-bar bike, it sure didn't need to have the OEM fork replaced, but when I saw a brand new Surly fork for only $50 bucks, I had to jump on it. Unfortunately, now that I actually really like the bike, I am becoming a bit weary of leaving it outside of places, even with my ulock...


----------



## Steve3242 (Jul 22, 2011)

I got this giant revel 2 about a week ago for $165. So far the bike has be excellent and now I'm saving up money to get rid of the freewheel to put a 9 speed cassette.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*$5. 
'80's Schwinn Collegiate 3 (3-Speed)*










*Over $200., but minus the accessories I'm selling off, she'll come in well under $200. 
purchase price...(I paid $300./selling off pedals, helmet, shoes, cockpit bits, tires). 
Very very clean except for markings where bike rack met frame downtube.
2003 Gary Fisher Sugar 4+

I just upgraded the cockpit (Thomson Elite Post & Thomson 4X Stem, Easton EA70
MonkeyBar, ODI Rogue Grips, WTB Rocket V Pro Saddle, Kenda Nevegals w/fresh 
tubes [2.35 fr/2.1 r] Kool Stop Pads + my Shimano PD-M737 SPD's) *


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

This thread is so full of win I can hardly stand it...


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Got this one for free from work, just needed tubes.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

*Nice! Keep these old bikes alive!*

Wow, a lot of you have done really well. Great to see people keeping older bikes alive and in use.

I just got the bike below a few months ago from Craigslist. I live in Pennsylvania, but all of my wife's family is in El Paso, TX. I wanted a bike for when I visit two-three times per year.

This ~1990 Cannondale M600 was found for $150.00. It was previously a commuter, so it needed knobby tires, grips, bottle cage, and I heard that I should get slime-tubes for mtbg in El Paso. With those things, it was quite trail worthy and fun to explore completely different terrain than I ever rode before. Bonus is that my first mtb actually was a 1991 M600! It was fun to go back to the beginning for me. Sorry for the small bike pic, but I was trying to also get the Franklin Mts of El Paso in there.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Does a cheap frame count? Picked up an '08 Spec FSR XC frame for $30! Other than a few scratches here and there, it looks good.


----------



## canuckbiker (May 26, 2010)

Got this one for free...now I just need parts and repair help to build it into a dedicated indoor trainer bike...


















Anyone got a drivetrain for it that would work? 

~Andrew


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

How 'bout free plus the cost of upgrades? !991 Diamondback Topanga reacquired after selling it some years ago.
$24.99 for Forte SS conversion kit
$30 for IRC Mythos XC II (f&r)
$6.99 for Forte lock-on grips
$28 for Shimano Alivio crankset
$10 for two tubes. 
$14 for seatpost (arriving next week)

$113.98 plus elbow grease. The BBG bashguard came off of another bike.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Update:
Swapped frames (finally) and got a fresh coat w/ custom decals :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Steve3242 said:


> I got this giant revel 2 about a week ago for $165. So far the bike has be excellent and now I'm saving up money to get rid of the freewheel to put a 9 speed cassette.


Your aware this will also require a new rear hub and shifter?


----------



## asrspyder (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, I posted pics of 3 bikes for a reason. The Schwinn S30 was purchased for $200 from one of the pawn shops here. The GT iDrive was purchased for a parts bike and I used it for my Schwinn Homegrown frame. It was purchased for $300. I bought the Homegrown frame for $150. After I switched over all the parts, I sold the GT frame after I gutted it for $350 making the Homegrown only $100. I did swap out the tektro brakes for a set of XTR's and put the tektro's on the wifes bike.


----------



## 97Ultra (Oct 27, 2010)

I ride a 2001-ish GT iDrive 6.0, bought locally for $50 via a yard-sale site. I put another $50 or $75 in parts to get it running again, including cannibalizing the seat off another bike I had.

The cheapy RST shock finally gave up the ghost a few weeks ago, so I have a Rockshox SID rear on the way ($120ish).


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Those GT iDrive frames look great. Still waiting to come across a good deal, myself. Nice looking bike.


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

cool thread. nice rigs everyone


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's the '07 Spesh FSR XC frame I got for $30. 
Just threw on parts I had "laying" around.


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

$30!!!? how and where ?!!!


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Here's my throw away bike. 100 bucks at walmart. I know, I know, it's all I could spare a month ago. Could use a bath huh? I'll ride the thing till it breaks which probably won't be much longer. Should last me till early spring when I plan to get a 29er from my LBS. Provided I don't ride it to hard...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

If you're waiting anyway, get a bike from your LBS when they start clearancing '11 models. At least, assuming they still have your size.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

My two cheap bikes. Likely not my last.

I bought this tandem for 150. Ive been using it to exercise my daughter around the neighborhood. We live close to the beach and 12 miles of bike paths. Low end taiwan and shimano parts. But it works fine. Needs new grips, The tires look really old, but I don't think I'll replace them just yet. All Ive done is put air in the tires. Soon as I get motivated, I need to lubricate the cables and adjust the derailleurs. I also plan to put is some of my parts from my parts bin. So what do you think? Good deal or was I ripped off? My thinking, it costs 40 a day to rent a tandem. Its paid for itself by that measure.



















This one, I picked up abandoned on my neighbors front lawn. Havent worked on it yet. Too many projects, so little time. Gonna be my klunker/rat rod mtb.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

bing! said:


> My two cheap bikes. Likely not my last.
> 
> I bought this tandem for 150. Ive been using it to exercise my daughter around the neighborhood. We live close to the beach and 12 miles of bike paths. Low end taiwan and shimano parts. But it works fine. Needs new grips, The tires look really old, but I don't think I'll replace them just yet. All Ive done is put air in the tires. Soon as I get motivated, I need to lubricate the cables and adjust the derailleurs. I also plan to put is some of my parts from my parts bin. So what do you think? Good deal or was I ripped off? My thinking, it costs 40 a day to rent a tandem. Its paid for itself by that measure.
> 
> ...


My neighbor have the same tandem. He bought it new in 1995 for $600 I think and I just rode it a few days ago with his daughter (she's 15 now)... Still work like s charm, only had to retighten the rear BB and clean the chain a bit... But ride very nice.

David


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Is that a Cannondale Super V back there?


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

My KHS Solo One SE was $150 - I traded an older bike for it and cut the cost to $50.......I had to add the disc brakes, but they were ultra cheap since I already had most of the parts on hand..........since I first bought it, I have added a new Fizik seat and a carbon riser bar - the CF front fork is on the way.............


----------



## LJYJ (Mar 31, 2011)

Got this one for free from my brother. Had to dig it out of 3 years worth of weeds and a couple small palm trees to get it though. :thumbsup:


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Kona0197 said:


> Is that a Cannondale Super V back there?


Naw, that my cheap bike shed. I think you see my daughters DB girl bike.


----------



## bellsouth (Aug 13, 2011)

I just bought a Mongoose Alta 98' for $50 (very good condition)


----------



## beecrazy (Jun 20, 2011)

Craigslist purchase $75
Needed a chain, it was pretty rusty
2000 GT Rebound


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

beecrazy said:


> Craigslist purchase $75
> Needed a chain, it was pretty rusty
> 2000 GT Rebound


Nice ! This color scheme is really great :thumbsup: Do you consider reselling it ?


----------



## beecrazy (Jun 20, 2011)

I just bought a few months ago, don't plan on selling it soon
It is my first "real" bike ever- I will probably do a couple upgrades -seat, cables etc..

But thank you, I like the color scheme as well. There were no pics on Craigslist, just met the guy and I didn't even hagle on the price. Was totally stoked when I picked it up.


----------



## MrAitchGee (Aug 3, 2011)

Been browsing this forum on and off all day soaking in stories and information(that i'll have forgot by tomorrow) and I have to admit I feel like a bit of a fraud. Alot of enthusiasm for the sport and some serious cash spent on your bikes

When I seen this thread I thought this is more like it

The only bike I ride cost me £50 15 years ago(the bike was brand new and the guy was desperate for cash), although i've probably just spent £200ish making it sweet again.

The only other bike I have (that I don't ride) is a Muddy Fox that I got for nothing.

To be honest, if I was going to purchase another bike, this is the market i'd be looking at,old and cheap.

I'll try and get some pictures posted once I figure out forum etiquette and how everything works


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

MrAitchGee said:


> When I seen this thread I thought this is more like it


This is my favorite thread on this forum. Those other bikes are like pin-up girls. Costly and unobtainable by me. In here they all are "the girl next door". :thumbsup:


----------



## bellsouth (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is the picture of my $50 bike


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

man i would have so many bikes to post for this if i just saved my damn pics lol


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

> To be honest, if I was going to purchase another bike, this is the market i'd be looking at,old and cheap.


You'll be amazed at the stuff that is out there.

My latest find. 100 bux. All Deore XT, with thumbies and biopace. This one is gonna be flipped for considerably more


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

^^^^^nice. i love flipping bikes almost as much as riding them


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

nailtrail said:


> ^^^^^nice. i love flipping bikes almost as much as riding them


I ride them, THEN flip them !!!!


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

sometimes you flip em *while* riding em...


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

nailtrail said:


> $30!!!? how and where ?!!!


There's a used bike shop in my town that I browse once in a while. Saw the frame hanging on the wall, asked how much thinking it was $150+. Dude said "$30", then I said, "I'll take it". Even though I didn't need another frame, how could I pass up a $30 relatively new FS frame! Couple of scracthes but hardly used. No chain slap chips or cable rub even. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrAitchGee (Aug 3, 2011)

marpilli said:


> This is my favorite thread on this forum. Those other bikes are like pin-up girls. Costly and unobtainable by me. In here they all are "the girl next door". :thumbsup:


I'm already punching way above my weight when it comes to my fiancee , so until I can charm the guy in the bike shop i'm stuck with the cheap options


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Update on my sub$ 200 bike. 1 hour of work cleaning and adjusting and she came alive. The shifters are toast, I can only engage 2 chain rings and three of the smallest cogs. Thatll do for now until I can get some used 7 speed stuff.

Here' s my new passion.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

hey bing!, try taking apart and cleaning your shifters before buying new ones. It is very common for older shifters to gum up from all the old grease and dust inside them. Chances are they will work fine if you clean them thoroughly in some degreaser or a solvent tank. Most bike shops charge about $15 per shifter if you don't want to tackle the job. Just make sure to spray some lubricant in there after you clean them to keep corrosion out.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

marpilli said:


> This is my favorite thread on this forum. Those other bikes are like pin-up girls. Costly and unobtainable by me. In here they all are "the girl next door". :thumbsup:


I guess to each his own...if I can get by with one of those pin-up girl bikes then I'm gonna! Cuz boy she looks fiiiiiine while I'm blastin down the trails on her. And man I sure get a lot of looks because of her too. :lol: No but I get what you are saying. With these bikes you can totally hit it and quit it and not feel guilty. While those more expensive bikes you strive to get and as soon as you have them they use up all your money. I'm totally kidding. Kind of.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> hey bing!, try taking apart and cleaning your shifters before buying new ones. It is very common for older shifters to gum up from all the old grease and dust inside them. Chances are they will work fine if you clean them thoroughly in some degreaser or a solvent tank. Most bike shops charge about $15 per shifter if you don't want to tackle the job. Just make sure to spray some lubricant in there after you clean them to keep corrosion out.


Hey thanks, I'll give that a shot. It felt like theyd only catch on the first few gears, then would "air guitar". I'll break em open tomorrow. Its definitely worth a shot. I don't want to put anymore money on this bike. The wife barely wants to get on it


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

bing! said:


> Hey thanks, I'll give that a shot. It felt like theyd only catch on the first few gears, then would "air guitar". I'll break em open tomorrow. Its definitely worth a shot. I don't want to put anymore money on this bike. The wife barely wants to get on it


That should do the trick. I've "overhauled", as we call it in the shop I work, mannny shifters and that sounds like your solution right there. Make sure you clean em good. Some require some good long soaking time and some just require 2 cleanings instead of one. Kinda like a clean, lube, and then clean, lube again. Also, air pressure is your best friend here for blowing all the gunky grease and solvent juice out and really getting it cleaned.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> hey bing!, try taking apart and cleaning your shifters before buying new ones. It is very common for older shifters to gum up from all the old grease and dust inside them. Chances are they will work fine if you clean them thoroughly in some degreaser or a solvent tank. Most bike shops charge about $15 per shifter if you don't want to tackle the job. Just make sure to spray some lubricant in there after you clean them to keep corrosion out.


Yup, it's called "re-animating". 90s era DX, LX, XT and XTR are bulletproof. A word of caution, DO NOT take the the nut off on top of the stack inside the shifter.It's kind of peend on with a lockwasher type device) First, sometimes corrosion is so bad that the hollow threaded post it is secured to just snaps in half. Second, there's about 30 parts in there, and unless you're really mechanically inclined and patient, you'll never get it back together.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> That should do the trick. I've "overhauled", as we call it in the shop I work, mannny shifters and that sounds like your solution right there. Make sure you clean em good. Some require some good long soaking time and some just require 2 cleanings instead of one. Kinda like a clean, lube, and then clean, lube again. Also, air pressure is your best friend here for blowing all the gunky grease and solvent juice out and really getting it cleaned.


^^^ What he said. I recently overhauled a set of shifters circa 1992. The pawls were stuck on both and they wouldn't engage the cogs. I removed the covers and I was able to get the rear shifter working by washing it with WD-40 and working the pawls with a pick. The front shifter wouldn't budge, though. I ended up soaking the shifter in a small metal bowl of "bar and chain oil" for a few days. I then manually worked the pawls and washed it with WD-40 and it came back to life. After letting the WD dry, I sprayed them down generously with silicone lubricant and replaced the covers.


----------



## Bwick84 (Jul 16, 2007)

Here is a Trek 6500 I picked up for $40 on CL. Replaced the fork with the bomber shown and changed the riser/handlebars. Rode for 3 years and sold for $230.










Here is a DB XSL Race that I bought from the original owner (had original manuals) for $50 on CL. Rode for a few years and sold for $300.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

old'skool said:


> Yup, it's called "re-animating". 90s era DX, LX, XT and XTR are bulletproof. A word of caution, DO NOT take the the nut off on top of the stack inside the shifter.It's kind of peend on with a lockwasher type device) First, sometimes corrosion is so bad that the hollow threaded post it is secured to just snaps in half. Second, there's about 30 parts in there, and unless you're really mechanically inclined and patient, you'll never get it back together.


A little paint thinner bath, and she works like a dream. Thanks!


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

I'll throw in.....

This is a 1992 (?) GT Tequesta that I scored of Kijiji for $40.










A few months later I traded it even for my 1982 Nishiki International touring bike










I put a bit of money into the Nishiki in the form of pannier racks and bags, but I consider those accessories and not in the value of the bike.
To the bike itself I added new tires ($50) and cables ($20), bar tape ($0, had it laying around) and brake levers ($50). Still under $200. I've already taken it on a 3 day tour, can't wait to do more.


----------



## w98seeng (Jun 13, 2008)

nailtrail said:


> ^^^^^nice. i love flipping bikes almost as much as riding them


Me too, I've had a pretty good summer. Last month I got a 97 (or so) Oryx with a complete XT group for $35 at an auction. Everyone was bidding on the shiny newer Wally-Mart/Costco type bikes and no one was even interested in the Oryx cus it looked old.

A couple of months ago I went to buy a 2009 Trek 6000 for $150 and the guy also had a Devinci St. Tropez Hybrid and a cheap Jamis, so I offered $300 for all three and he accepted.

I sold the Devinci for $280, the Trek for $400 and the Jamis for $75.









Last night I bought a 2000 Rocky Mountain Vertex for $125.









It's in phenomenal shape. The only things that shows it was used are the stickers on the seat stays are half rubbed off and the stickers on the fork are scratched and it has 1 broken spoke.

here is a list of the components on the Vertex...
Holographic Black and Shredded Silver Maple Leaves paint scheme
Fork - Manitou Axel
Brakes - Deore XTR V-Brake brakes
Brifters - Deore XT RapidFire 
Front Derailleur - Deore XT, top-pull/clamp-on 31.8mm
Rear Derailleur - XTR SGS
Crankset - Race Face Turbine LP, 22/32/44 teeth
Stem - Race Face Prodigy
Headset - 1 1/8" threadless Ritchey Logic
Hubs - XT
Rims - Mavic X221

WooHoo,
Ian


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

I could post a pic of my Saddle... Can prob find one for less than 2 bills :thumbsup:


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

$10 bike from Craigslist. The below pic is from when I swapped some Kona platforms for the clipless/platform pedals the previous owner used. I also put on a chain tensioner 'cause I didn't want a loose chain. I use this bike on pavement only as my around town beater bike.










Then here's the bike as it currently sits. I'm probably gonna swap the stock bars and pedals back so I can put those risers and platforms on my Monocog.


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

i flip bikes alot.
here is a photobucket slide show of the only ones i have pictures of.

Pictures by jeremyrushton - Photobucket


----------



## saint urho (Aug 24, 2011)

To be able to post links or images your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.

I picked up this

trek 6700 by Saint Urho, on Flickr
size medium Trek for $200 ( I confirmed it's a 2006) just the other day.. it came with a third wheel for the front. It's a little too small for me (note seat post height). The wheels will become spares for my specialized FSR and the brakes are heading over there as well. Some parts might make it onto my $30 Devinci Cameleon... or not.


----------



## stuffit (Jun 9, 2011)

I keep looking for deals like you all have found on CL. No luck yet.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

stuffit said:


> I keep looking for deals like you all have found on CL. No luck yet.


You saying this got me thinking. "I live in a cycling friendly area, and craigslist is full of bikes where I'm from. I'm sure I can find at least 3 bikes that could be fixed up and flipped for a good amount more on the first page." Man was I wrong. Not a single bike that was decently priced or of at least decent quality. I mean sure there were a handful of bikes that you could fix up and ride yourself...but none that you could sell for much more than you bought it for, not counting the money and labor you put into it especially. I'm disappointed in you craigslist. Thats why you gotta get bikes for free  I work in a shop and a customer called and said he didn't want their bikes fixed and told us to pitch them. I brought home 3 perfectly good bikes that night (one needed tires and tubes and all 3 needed tune ups, another needed brake springs). But I would have felt bad selling them on craigslist the next day so I decided to make a tall bike out of them :thumbsup: I think the only thing I'm going to have to buy for the bike is tandem length brake and shift cables and about 4 new chains. :lol: I'll post pics when it's built.

Bikes were 1997 Trek Multitrack 750 with the silent clutch rear hub, 1996 Trek Multitrack 730, and I believe a 1996 Schwinn Ridge that had a Girvin Flexstem suspension stem on it  All the bikes were decked out with bottle cages and bar ends and other accessories as well.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> You saying this got me thinking. "I live in a cycling friendly area, and craigslist is full of bikes where I'm from. I'm sure I can find at least 3 bikes that could be fixed up and flipped for a good amount more on the first page." Man was I wrong. Not a single bike that was decently priced or of at least decent quality. I mean sure there were a handful of bikes that you could fix up and ride yourself...but none that you could sell for much more than you bought it for, not counting the money and labor you put into it especially. I'm disappointed in you craigslist. Thats why you gotta get bikes for free  I work in a shop and a customer called and said he didn't want their bikes fixed and told us to pitch them. I brought home 3 perfectly good bikes that night (one needed tires and tubes and all 3 needed tune ups, another needed brake springs). But I would have felt bad selling them on craigslist the next day so I decided to make a tall bike out of them :thumbsup: I think the only thing I'm going to have to buy for the bike is tandem length brake and shift cables and about 4 new chains. :lol: I'll post pics when it's built.
> 
> Bikes were 1997 Trek Multitrack 750 with the silent clutch rear hub, 1996 Trek Multitrack 730, and I believe a 1996 Schwinn Ridge that had a Girvin Flexstem suspension stem on it  All the bikes were decked out with bottle cages and bar ends and other accessories as well.


New York has millions of cyclists...but the CL postings suck. 
You have hipsters selling garage sale throwaways for hundreds of bucks. 
Just about everyday you'll get someone who comes across a piece of junk
in their neighbor's garage and thinks they have some great "vintage" find.

I read CL just for kicks. Then, you get the "RE:"'s Those are great! LOL
Some complete stranger will completely call out the guy who's trying to sell a
$69. Wally World bike as some 2nd coming of MTBing and trying to get 
hundreds of bucks for it!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^
Why I said "**** it" and bought my mountain bike retail. I was living in Manhattan at the time.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Cace in point? Took me less than 30 seconds to find this Loser! LOL
He's going to get so flamed before the night's over! 
He basically added tires, tubes, brake pads, a Mountain Bike rear derailleur, 
a computer and a lock to a Wally World bike and is asking for $500. frickin dollars?

$159. GMC Denali Men's 26" Road Bike, 700C - Walmart.com

2011 GMC Denali Road Bike

2011 GMC Denali Road Bike - $500 (Bay Ridge)

Date: 2011-08-25, 5:44PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

~ 2011 GMC Denali Road Bike with upgraded components
~ 23mm Michelin Pro3 Race Road Tire
~ Avenir Threaded Presta 48mm Valve Tube
~ Kool Stop Bicycle Brake Pads with X Pad
~ CatEye Velo 5
~ Shimano Deore LX Rear Derailleur
~ Kryptonite New York Lock STD with mounting bracket
~ Includes stock tires

~ The bike is tuned and ready to ride!

Frame: Aluminum 7005 straight gauge
Fork: GMC Series 7000 steel
Chain: KMC Z 51
Crankset: Prowheel Alloy 335P6 28X38X48 170mm
Front Derailleur: Shimano FD-TZ 31 Index
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore LX 7SPD
Shifters: Shimano Revo SIS L2/R7
Brake levers: Promax BL-250AP Aluminum
Brakes: Promax 501A Alloy Caliper Brake
Rims: Vitesse Alloy black 700CX14GX36H
Tires: Kenda Black With Yellow Band 700x28C
Michelin Pro3 Race 700x23C
Stem: Aluminum black EXT:100mm 0D.
Handlebar: Maesbend W: 430mm D:22.0mm
Saddle: Cionlli Black
Seat post: HL Aluminum Micro Adjust 27.2 X 300mm
Pedals: VP-990S plastic body with steel cage


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> ^^^
> Why I said "**** it" and bought my mountain bike retail. I was living in Manhattan at the time.


Me too. I got tired of looking at overpriced crap when I went looking for my Road Bike. 
Luckily, I came across a spankin' brand new CAAD9 for $750. still in the box on the
West Side of Manhattan from a LBS. When I got it (the whole bike), the frameset alone
was going for $800. easy. It was the last of the American Made CAAD9's and in BBQ
(undeniably the most popular color).

I did get a great deal on a pair of hardly used MTB's ('07 Gary Fisher Opie & 07 Gary Fisher Tarpon). 
Both were like new. Both still had the nips on the tires. I got the Opie for about $250. and the Tarpon for $135. 
Granted, I had to go to the Boonies out in Jersey to get them, but it wasn't bad as I was living in Fort Lee at the time.

Not $200. but for $300., the 03 Gary Fisher Sugar 4+ in practically new condition was my best deal.
Oh and BTW...I got that one in West Virginia.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore LX 7SPD


Now that's old school!


----------



## CoachBTE (Aug 26, 2011)

This thread is so full of win right now!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

got this free on side of a road. in awesome shape for how old it is. but its a total heavy tank. all it really needs is new tires. i just wanted a comfy cruiser bike. i think its a Columbia sport, but all i can find online is reference to 3 speed, and this has more gears than that.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

NicoleB28 said:


> got this free on side of a road. in awesome shape for how old it is. but its a total heavy tank. all it really needs is new tires. i just wanted a comfy cruiser bike. i think its a Columbia sport, but all i can find online is reference to 3 speed, and this has more gears than that.


That is so worth tossing a few bucks into it.


----------



## smokinoak (Aug 17, 2010)

O.K., so I scored this one off of craigslist for $75.I have since had a tune up and new cables.I have ben riding it for 3 months now.Time for a tune up again.2007 K2


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

smokinoak said:


> O.K., so I scored this one off of craigslist for $75.I have since had a tune up and new cables.I have ben riding it for 3 months now.Time for a tune up again.2007 K2


Awesome!

I'm diggin' the "Invisible Cloaking" feature!

Good deal!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragana (Aug 27, 2011)

ae111black said:


> dude! That mountain cycle really really needs to be rebuilt..... And not for "laughs" that's a SICK! Bike! Fix it soon please........


That thing looks like a monster!


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)

My most recent project, 1974 Schwinn Collegiate. It's the small 17" humpback/camelback frame, but it fits reasonably well. Bought it for $60 and put $22 in tires and $8 in tubes, $11 chain, a little tweaking and about 5 hours of work with Simple Green, steel wool and some polish wax.

Still need to worn on the generator and lights. They both work, but I might convert them to LED.

And I think if I keep it, I'll put my antique brown Brooks saddle on it and new brake and shifter cables with brown housing.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^
My Dad and I were talking about building an LED bike light. The big problem we found is that LEDs need power to be a very specific voltage. It's not an insurmountable problem, but I think it's probably the biggest challenge in this particular project.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

AndrwSwitch said:


> ^^^
> My Dad and I were talking about building an LED bike light. The big problem we found is that LEDs need power to be a very specific voltage. It's not an insurmountable problem, but I think it's probably the biggest challenge in this particular project.


There's a whole section @ this website about lights. Actually there are two of them, imagine that!


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

not only is this my favorite thread, but my favorite topic. i'll say it again, i loooove flipping bikes


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

cratz2 said:


> My most recent project, 1974 Schwinn Collegiate. It's the small 17" humpback/camelback frame, but it fits reasonably well. Bought it for $60 and put $22 in tires and $8 in tubes, $11 chain, a little tweaking and about 5 hours of work with Simple Green, steel wool and some polish wax.
> 
> Still need to worn on the generator and lights. They both work, but I might convert them to LED.
> 
> And I think if I keep it, I'll put my antique brown Brooks saddle on it and new brake and shifter cables with brown housing.


Gorgeous.


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah, it can get complicated if you want to drive the LED close to spec, but I used to modify flashlights and am pretty handy at such things and drivers are readily available for many applications. I was thinking about just dropping in a couple bulbs in, and I still might do that for the rear, but I think I'm going to make the front one a bit brighter. Probably an XML with a 5 mode driver (low, medium, high, strobe and SOS).


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

My Dad's an electrical engineer, so no way were we not going to drive the LEDs close to spec.  Our design was starting to look like the generator would charge a battery, the battery would drive the LEDs, and if the battery voltage got too low, the LEDs would quit. He wanted to have a set of low-watt LEDs that would give an idea of charge on the battery, so the user would know that maybe putting the big ones on a blink mode would be better for a while. With how many watts a cyclist can generate and how many watts it takes to have a bright LED, it seemed like it shouldn't be too hard to generate enough.


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)

Ahhh... he's a bit beyond me then. At first, I thought about just using an LED bulb in the rear light and building a battery pack with two 18650 Li-Ion cells in parallel and a resistor in the front light housing and building a heatsink for an XML and just manually turning the front light on and off as needed and not using the generator at all, but I think I'll end up just using a driver that can run from 1.8 to 6 volts and see how that works out. I haven't done any research or measuring on how many mA the charger can put out and I don't expect the XML to be driven anywhere close to spec, but if I could get 60 or 80 lumens out of it, I'd be pretty happy. That should be fairly easily attainable as the XML is pretty efficient.


----------



## sprknranger (May 29, 2011)

Heres my recently aquired K2 zed 3.0. It a 2004 model and I found it in a dumpster! All I needs to be ridden is a set of pedals, a couple of tubes, and a qr skewer for the front wheel. But I'm doing a complete teardown of the bike and am currently prepping it for paint. It's my first mountain bike so I don't want to put too much money in it. But I'm super excited to hit the trails with it!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

^^^ Awesome find! Now, go ride the life out of it!


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

geeze that is sooo cool!!!! i want to find a bike in a dumpster


----------



## sprknranger (May 29, 2011)

Yea I was pretty fortunate to come across it! Im looking forward to upgrading it as I outgrow the stock parts on it. Should turn out to be a nice all mountain hardtail when all is said and done!


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

I found a mid-90's Kona Explosif by a dumpster. 
I took of the SPD's and gave the bike to a bud who rebuilt it. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/kona/kona-find-469955.html
It was a nice bike.


----------



## pilotkid424 (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't have a picture right now, but i just picked up a 2 yr old Trek 3900 that was garage kept its entire life for $115. Im just using it as a commuter around campus, but its still a great deal i think.


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

ya thats not a bad deal


----------



## Psychbiker (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice pics!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I've got an old schwinn generator light set that is complete and working if anyone wants it. Would be perfect for doing the LED conversion. PM if you're interested,


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

2ndgen said:


> That is so worth tossing a few bucks into it.


yeeeup. going to be a winter project. fracking newengland winters make me bored.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

NicoleB28 said:


> yeeeup. going to be a winter project. fracking newengland winters make me bored.


Tell me about it.

Combine cabin fever in New York and online LBS's having their off-season sales. Sheesh! 
I spent $2,700.. on an $800. road bike. But! I saved $1,500. by buying in the winter. 
That has to serve as some kind of consolation I guess. All top of the line roadie gear.

Oh yeah! I picked up an $800. trainer outfit for only $415./shipped!
(Kurt Kinetic Rock & Roll Machine, Mat, Bike Cover brand new)
The seller even let me have a $250. computer with heartrate 
monitor and power meter for only $65. again brand new!

Then, there were the brand new Oakley Flak Jacket XJL's I got for $103. shipped. 
And the Giro Prolight at the height of it's peak when they couldn't keep them in 
stock at $200. that I picked up for $135./shipped. I did pretty good last winter.


----------



## quademire87 (Jul 19, 2011)

Well as a complete newb I wanted to buy my first Mt bike used being on a fairly tight budget. Ended up getting a GT rebound of unknown year for 160 bucks. It was pretty much the only bike on Craigslist that was my size and not a Walmart special within a few hundred miles. Needed tires not from being worn, but from being weather checked, so I could tell it hadn't been used much. Has what appeared to be new oil seals on the fork, and had been freshly cleaned and lubed before I picked it up. 200 miles on it since the 1st of July and no issues yet!


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

I bought this off Kijiji last year:









Was advertized as new, but when I took a look at it the cables were rusted, the seat sun faded on one side and slit, and would not sit securely on the post (kept in the basement indeed), shifters all smashed up from one too many endos ("Uh, that plastic cover just fell off, IDK"). I offered well under the asking, he jumped on it (too quickly  ). Rode it to the LBS, immediately had cables replaced, wheels trued, new saddle and seat post, so with that a little under $200.

I have ridden this bike hard. One trip over technical single track I bent a chain link, and proceeded to ride another 30 km, so add in a new drive train. Now the BB bearings are nearly shot, so those will get replaced with new brake pads at the end of the season. I have a new FS bike for trails, but still ride this as a commuter, and take it on a short single track on that route. Love the bike that got me into biking again!


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

I love to see "cheap bikes on trails" pics. 

Goes to show one doesn't need a mega G rig to enjoy the 
beauty of Mountain Biking which for me is being out in nature. 
A V-Braked 8-Speed Platform Pedaled Hardtail with a 3" fork 
will get one down any singletrack trail any other bike can go. 

Before I bought my current FS, I was ready to take any good used bike I could 
get my hands on that was fully functional just to be able to get back on a trail. 
I really lucked out with my Sugar. I'm with everybody else here...this thread delivers. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

its ok, i mean i got back into riding because of a crappy Magna (170$) and Schwinn that i had.


----------



## anekin007 (May 23, 2011)

nice to see people with cheap bikes. I was starting to feel alone with all riders with $1k+ bikes. I just started riding 3 months ago and I hit the trails twice a week. I bought a 2007 diamondback sorrento off craigslist for $100.


----------



## luckiraq (Aug 18, 2011)

*Trek 820 free plus the upgrades..*

:Family member won a Power Bar Trek 820 in 2005 sat there for over 4 years never used They gave it to me and here are the upgrades...

2 new tires VREDESTEIN BULL LOCK TIRE FOLDING 38.00
1 new stem Race Face...9.00
1 new saddle ERFAS EYEFLEX MEN'S DUAL DENSITY SADDLE 9.49
1 fender SKS X-MUD DOWNTUBE FENDER 6.50
1 Seat bag SERFAS MTB SEAT BAG 3.99
1 new handle bars EASTON EA50 DH RISER BAR '08 9.95
1 pair new grips ODI RUFFIAN MX BONUS PA Blue Grips With Clamps 10.50
1 New forks Rock Shox Dart 2 2010 84.00
1 new pair Pedals Beartrap Blue 9.95
1 bike computer

Total 181.38 I have put over 3000 miles in 2 seasons not bad will upgrade more later but still now its under $200.00


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

^^^ I have the same seat bag and really like it. The quick release is great when you want to move it between bikes or just not leave it on the bike.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

luckiraq said:


> :Family member won a Power Bar Trek 820 in 2005 sat there for over 4 years never used They gave it to me and here are the upgrades...
> 
> 2 new tires VREDESTEIN BULL LOCK TIRE FOLDING 38.00
> 1 new stem Race Face...9.00
> ...


Tell me how those tires feel.

And where did you get a new Dart 2 for $84 ?

Thanks,

David


----------



## 86 slo-vo (Sep 4, 2011)

Just picked this up a few weeks ago, craigslist for $130.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ those are some risers alright!  - just don't put bar-ends on them :nono:


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

2006 allez elite with ultegra deraileurs still cant spell it

pics to come


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

highdelll said:


> ^^^ those are some risers alright!  - just don't put bar-ends on them :nono:


 Are you gettin' a riser again?


----------



## 86 slo-vo (Sep 4, 2011)

highdelll said:


> ^^^ those are some risers alright!  - just don't put bar-ends on them :nono:


The bars are deffinantly funky, but since I came from the bmx world they feel like normal. I kind of like them.


----------



## luckiraq (Aug 18, 2011)

David C.... got the Dart 2 at PricePoint on sale awesome $84.98 still there...(just checked)
And the Tires are great I love them...Got them at Jensonsusa


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

luckiraq said:


> David C.... got the Dart 2 at PricePoint on sale awesome $84.98 still there...(just checked)
> And the Tires are great I love them...Got them at Jensonsusa


Nice. I got the same tires too from JensonUSA in 2" version I think and didn't had to try them yet...

And for the fork, it's a great deal. I got mine last year for $100 off eBay.

David


----------



## YellowToys (Jun 20, 2011)

*Trek off Craigslist*

Not a dirt cheap or rare find but I eventually found a nice rigid Trek 820 after looking online off and on for about 6 months. Sub-$100 bikes were pretty trashed or low quality (Walmart cast-offs). Picked it up for about $115 in the end, I think. Only needed a cleaning, some lube, adjustments and new brake pads.










I only spent money on adding some new lights and a new computer. Other than that I added a Blackburn rack I had and my old Bluemels for rain and mud. And bar ends.










Now I have a solid intown cruiser for rides on paved greenway trails with my wife, and bar, festival and farmer's market trips. I am also OK with leaving it parked (locked) on the mean streets on intown Atlanta. Bummed if stolen? Yes. Devistated and out $500+? No.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

$200 for this beauty not too long ago.


----------



## Tin machine (Sep 6, 2011)

*bought this bike cheap , just my size 22" gt*

bought this bike cheap 15.00 dollars ,was going to sell it but it rides so good ,and it is quite fast , took it out for a ride today and this old gt frame is awesome .







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

pcmark said:


> $200 for this beauty not too long ago.


is that a 'pig' or??


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

highdelll said:


> is that a 'pig' or??


Uhh, I'm not sure what that means?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

pcmark said:


> Uhh, I'm not sure what that means?


oh, just heavy is all - no disrespect intended ... just askin if it's hefty


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry, no pics but my new winter road bike is a Cannondale CAAD 2 bought at a yard sale for $15.00. $25.00 for tires, down tube shifters out of the parts box and some TLC and its ready to go.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Sorry, no pics but my new winter road bike is a Cannondale CAAD 2 bought at a yard sale for $15.00. $25.00 for tires, down tube shifters out of the parts box and some TLC and its ready to go.


Neg rep for no pics...
(you need to be brought under control)


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

highdelll said:


> neg rep for no pics...
> (you need to be brought under control)


 ya got me.


----------



## sprknranger (May 29, 2011)

Here's an update of my dumpster bike all finished (almost, still need pedals and grips) I have a total of about $30 in it so far, and most of that is paint:



























Here's what it looked like the day I got it out of the dumpster invade you guys missed my earlier post:


----------



## Badassbassangler (Jul 11, 2011)

This one should count. Got it for "free". Long story short, a junkie tenant I had to evict
left it behind. I would be amazed if it wasn't stolen and I hate thieves so if anyone can produce the serial #, you can have it back for the $ I put into it to get it rideable, around $200. The tires and bars were taken from surplus.

Otherwise, I'm going to keep it as my rail-to-trailer. Not to bad for a bike that retailed for
$1500 new, mostly XT less the cheap wheels.

Pittsburgh area


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

sprknranger said:


> Here's an update of my dumpster bike ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice transformation :thumbsup:


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

highdelll said:


> oh, just heavy is all - no disrespect intended ... just askin if it's hefty


Oh, Duh! No, it's not too bad. It's under 30lbs easily. With the right rims and an air shock it would be pretty respectable for a 4 1/2 inch travel bike.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Badassbassangler said:


> This one should count. Got it for "free". Long story short, a junkie tenant I had to evict
> left it behind. I would be amazed if it wasn't stolen and I hate thieves so *if anyone can produce the serial #, you can have it back for the $ I put into it to get it rideable, around $200.* The tires and bars were taken from surplus.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm going to keep it as my rail-to-trailer. Not to bad for a bike that retailed for
> ...


dood, seriously?

If I found my stolen bike, I wouldn't care about your 'ugrades' :nono:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

pcmark said:


> Oh, Duh! No, it's not too bad. It's under 30lbs easily. With the right rims and an air shock it would be pretty respectable for a 4 1/2 inch travel bike.


not too shabby!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Here's an update of my dumpster bike all finished (almost, still need pedals and grips) I have a total of about $30 in it so far, and most of that is paint:


No disc?


----------



## sprknranger (May 29, 2011)

highdelll said:


> nice transformation :thumbsup:


Thanks!! I put a lot of work into it and I'm happy with how it came out. I'm really impressed with how well it rides. I'm thinking of getting a shorter stem cause I feel like I'm reaching to far for the bars. But otherwise it's not bad at all. I also just ordered a set of wellgo Lu-a52 pedals off eBay a few minutes ago. Really lookin forward to that upgrade!


----------



## sprknranger (May 29, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> No disc?


Disk brakes? Not yet, I WILL upgrade to disk brakes eventually. I've been looking at the mavic 321s and a set of bb7's but I'm on a budget right now. After I get my pedals in and get some odi rouge lock ons or maybe the Troy lee designs, the wheelset and disk brakes are next.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

bangcole said:


> This thread is so full of win right now!


I HAVE to neg-rep you for 'full of win' - sorry, but it's like you posted a lol-cat or a norris 'fact'


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

This is my cheapest bike. It was for free. Some guy abandoned it on my neighbors lawn. I saw it standing there for three days. When I saw my neighbor, I asked him for it and brought it home. I'm in the process of converting it into my market bike. Ive greased the bottom bracket and the headset. Ive also stripped out the brakes and converted the crank to a single 46. It wouldve been a 36, but the crank set doesnt have a spider. All the other chainrings just attach to the large ring :madman: In the back is a 20T freewheel on a coaster brake.

I still need to work on the wheel. No hurry. It got lots of crud. I need proper motivation.

I think I'll be riding it next summer.

Cost - 12 bucks for a new chain, a tire patch and (as of now) 2 hours of tinkering.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

2ndgen said:


> *$5.
> '80's Schwinn Collegiate 3 (3-Speed)*
> 
> 
> ...


*Update: 
$500. later [not including purchase price] w/out new WTB Rocket V Pro Saddle a & 
Salsa Clamp I mounted (will post pics with new saddle later this week)...she's at 29lbs. *


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

While I _do _think you've got an awesome used bike deal there (wish I could find one like that for that :thumbsup:...when I actually have the cash to blow ),I think it misses the point if this thread.

What you have is a $700 +\- bike by your own figuring. It wasn't a sub-$200 bike when you bought it,and after selling off those bits (dropping it to under $200),it wasn't a _ridable _bike until you put the other parts back on it,which you said you bought to put on it,which brought it back up to well above the sub-$200 threshold...:skep:

Um...talking about the Sugar,not the Schwinn :smilewinkgrin


----------



## tracke30m3 (May 26, 2011)

2007 Gary Fisher Tarpons. Both bought used off CL from the original owners, very mint and hardly used.

They were bought from different sellers at different times, we were quite lucky to find a matching pair, though both are one size too big (16" and 19.5" instead of the usual 14.5" and 18" we normally ride) for us. Doesn't really matter since they're for errands rather than serious riding.

Mine was bought early 2008 for around $180 and her's mid 2007 for $150 from a lady who didn't take a liking to biking, included was a like new Trek Vapor helmet, fairly nice bike lock and the bike bag you see in the picture.










My handlebar bag and the matching Nike H20 bottles added later on. All reflectors intact for night time errands.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

NIce set :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 slo-vo (Sep 4, 2011)

picked up a freebie today, my guess is about a mid 70's schwinn. if anybody knows anything more then that let me know.










needs a little work, going to keep it under $100 just a street cruiser to get around a little easier then my SS on the road


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ Dood! lose the dork disk!!
(what a poseur)































 - should be a good build up - nice freebie


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

longhaultrucker said:


> While I _do _think you've got an awesome used bike deal there (wish I could find one like that for that :thumbsup:...when I actually have the cash to blow ),I think it misses the point if this thread.
> 
> What you have is a $700 +\- bike by your own figuring. It wasn't a sub-$200 bike when you bought it,and after selling off those bits (dropping it to under $200),it wasn't a _ridable _bike until you put the other parts back on it,which you said you bought to put on it,which brought it back up to well above the sub-$200 threshold...:skep:
> 
> Um...talking about the Sugar,not the Schwinn :smilewinkgrin


It was definitely rideable (as is), But, dangerous on the trail IMO. 
I'm just a snob and don't like the idea or using 8 year old tires/tubes/brakes.
I did what many others did here. Upgraded it and modernized it. 
If I never swapped a part out of it, I'd be riding it as purchased.

And, (if I didn't already state this), all the parts on it are purchased to be transferrable to my "build" 
so while I ride this one, I can still have the benefits of a stiff cockpit and a tailored fit to "me".

I actually passed on the helmet, shoes & pedals (Candy C's that came on it) to a friend that rides. 
But I know someone who would've quickly given me $100. for that + the other accessories I took off of it. 
I kept the OEM parts so if I want to sell it later, I'll just put them back on and easily break even.

It's a lot of bike for the money. I was tempted to swap in a Fox fork up to 120mm w/hydraulic discs, 
but, I digressed and just will put that money towards the next bike. I will definitely get a better set of wheels for it. 
Came across a nice set of 1750g wheels that are perfect.

The point of this thread? Getting a nice score for under $200. 
Even at $300., I'd consider a near mint Sugar to be near the top of this list.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

tracke30m3 said:


> 2007 Gary Fisher Tarpons. Both bought used off CL, very mint and hardly used.
> 
> They were bought from different sellers at different times, we were quite lucky to find a matching pair, though both are one size too big (16" and 19.5" instead of the usual 14.5" and 18" we normally ride) for us. Doesn't really matter since they're for errands rather than serious riding.
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup:

In early 2008 I picked up a hardly ridden 2006 Gary Fisher Marlin ($145. w/Kryptonite Lock) and 
a 2007 Gary Fisher Opie ($250. in brand new condition). Both were original owner bikes.

But by far, the best deal I ever made was trading my K-Mart Huffy BMX bike with a cracked
Mag Wheel back in '80 when I was about 11 years old for a brand new P.K. Ripper Looptail!

2nd best deal ever? In 2009, a brand new in the box from an LBS '09 CAAD9 for $750. when everybody was snatching them up 
because they were the last of the non-BB30 "Made In USA" models. And, I got it in my size and in the color I lusted after...BBQ.

I was offered $1,200. for it before I even had it out of the shop.


----------



## 86 slo-vo (Sep 4, 2011)

highdelll said:


> ^^^ Dood! lose the dork disk!!
> (what a poseur)
> 
> - should be a good build up - nice freebie


Free is free! It's all original, even down to the tires. Which just happen to be down right scary!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

2ndgen said:


> It was definitely rideable (as is), But, dangerous on the trail IMO.
> I'm just a snob and don't like the idea or using 8 year old tires/tubes/brakes.
> I did what many others did here. Upgraded it and modernized it.
> If I never swapped a part out of it, I'd be riding it as purchased.
> ...


It's DEFINATELY a screaming deal,and meets the "spirit" of the thread,but _not_ the pricepoint cutoff,and "could have sold" is a tad bit different than "sold" on the OEM bits you mentioned.

My saying it was "unridable" was refering to you having immediately taking the tires off,but yeah,as bought with even stock tires,it was ridable. All the Thomson parts jerked the price (but also the value) even further from the >$200 pricepoint.

I didn't mean it as a smart remark-LOL I was thinking out loud-but I shouldn't have said anything as there's no way it could not BE a smart remark,so I apologise,it wasn't intended as such 

FWIW,I wouldn't have hesitated a nano-second on buying it,you done good,Brother,and now it's even sweeter.

Persoanlly,while I dig suspension and more is always better-those were designed arounf 100mm,if you decide to swap to a 125mm fork,I'd advise making it one with adjustable travel,so if it negatively impacts that sweet (as Sugar :thumbsup handling you can go back if needed. Looks like a brand new bike in the pics,BTW


----------



## Mendobikesprite (Nov 19, 2009)

*Mongoose VRS*

Yard sale find 100 bucks


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

longhaultrucker said:


> It's DEFINATELY a screaming deal,and meets the "spirit" of the thread,but _not_ the pricepoint cutoff,and "could have sold" is a tad bit different than "sold" on the OEM bits you mentioned.
> 
> My saying it was "unridable" was refering to you having immediately taking the tires off,but yeah,as bought with even stock tires,it was ridable. All the Thomson parts jerked the price (but also the value) even further from the >$200 pricepoint.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro! :thumbsup:

And yeah, I was left pretty broke that week when I bought it, 
but it was one of those "sell my kidney" deals. :lol:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

2ndgen said:


> Thanks bro! :thumbsup:
> 
> And yeah....it was one of those "sell my kidney" deals. :lol:


You got that right! :thumbsup: (and IMHO it was worth being broke a week for )


----------



## 86 slo-vo (Sep 4, 2011)

Threw some tires on it did some cleaning and changed pedals. Rides like a dream....a free dream!

Still needs a few things but it's worth it.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

86 slo-vo said:


> Threw some tires on it did some cleaning and changed pedals. Rides like a dream....a free dream!
> 
> Still needs a few things but it's worth it.


Someone threw out a late 80's Giant RS900. 
It was about a 58 (too big for me, I ride 56).
Still, I could ride it.

BUT! She sure rode nice. 
Everything worked fine.


----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

I am into this 1988 Rockhopper comp for about $20 and a lot of elbow grease 

bike was free off of craigslist, tires were $10 used at a yard sale (specialized branded tires) grips were $6 or $7 on ebay and the rest was just cleaning it up and lubing stuff :thumbsup: its a tad small for me but I do enjoy riding it around the neighborhood.


----------



## rodsnratfinks (Mar 21, 2009)

Bought this 2000 Rockhopper that came with a new fork and was upgraded to XT 8 speed with an LX wheelset for $130. I added:

- Shimano PD-M530 pedals
- XT 9s shifters and cassette 
- Stx brake levers
- Vredestein tires
- Easton Haven stem with Monkey Lite XC carbon bar $25
- Easton EA50 seat post $25
- Truvativ FireX GXP crank ($10) with Deore XT chainrings. 
- ODI Ruffian grips



















Today I'm putting an Avid BB7 front disc on. I can't wait to have consistent front braking for more control. I also want to upgrade the shock asap.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

rodsnratfinks said:


> Bought this 2000 Rockhopper that came with a new fork and was upgraded to XT 8 speed with an LX wheelset for $130. I added:
> 
> - Shimano PD-M530 pedals
> - XT 9s shifters and cassette
> ...


Did you also got a 9 speed chain ??


----------



## rodsnratfinks (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah, I had a few laying around. Most of these parts, I have been fortunate enough to have sitting in a box already. CL yielded me some good deals recently, and I get a lot of mileage out of trading, also.


----------



## ncblue (Nov 12, 2009)

Still riding my walmart Schwinn. I can't ride with anyone as all they want to talk about is how I need to upgrade my bike. I just keep riding and smiling.










Funny thing, the frame has yet to explode and it still has the original crankset, wheels and hubs.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ncblue said:


> Still riding my walmart Schwinn. I can't ride with anyone as all they want to talk about is how I need to upgrade my bike. I just keep riding and smiling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't pay no mind to the haters,keep rocking it and having a blast,that's a decent looking Scwinn ta boot :thumbsup:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Still riding my walmart Schwinn. I can't ride with anyone as all they want to talk about is how I need to upgrade my bike. I just keep riding and smiling.


+rep for you. Who cares what you ride. Just get out there and ride. The trail does not care what brand of bike you have.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

ncblue said:


> Still riding my walmart Schwinn. I can't ride with anyone as all they want to talk about is how I need to upgrade my bike. I just keep riding and smiling.
> 
> Funny thing, the frame has yet to explode and it still has the original crankset, wheels and hubs.


Cool Beans! :thumbsup:

And if it ain't broken, don't fix it.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Picked up this 2004 Stumpjumper for $200 on our local classifieds. It came with both the Thomson in picture and a new Cane Creek Thudbuster, Shimano SPD's, 2 extra sets of tires (mud tires and slicks), new Ergon grips and an extra rear wheel. The current wheelset, Shimano XT, had a bad rear hub, so I spent 30 minutes rebuilding it and now its as good as new! I sold the Ergons and SPDs for $50 so really the bike cost me $150. And, I'll throw the Thudbuster on eBay and hopefully get around $100, so that would put my investment at $50 for this beauty. Unfortunately it's too big for me, but it will be perfect as a loaner bike for my buddies who are haven't made the jump to singletrack yet.


----------



## 86 slo-vo (Sep 4, 2011)

aperzigian said:


> Picked up this 2004 Stumpjumper for $200 on our local classifieds. It came with both the Thomson in picture and a new Cane Creek Thudbuster, Shimano SPD's, 2 extra sets of tires (mud tires and slicks), new Ergon grips and an extra rear wheel. The current wheelset, Shimano XT, had a bad rear hub, so I spent 30 minutes rebuilding it and now its as good as new! I sold the Ergons and SPDs for $50 so really the bike cost me $150. And, I'll throw the Thudbuster on eBay and hopefully get around $100, so that would put my investment at $50 for this beauty. Unfortunately it's too big for me, but it will be perfect as a loaner bike for my buddies who are haven't made the jump to singletrack yet.


I'll give you $50 for the fork so it will be free lol.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

NO! 

I need that fork! 

Name your price!


----------



## 86 slo-vo (Sep 4, 2011)

86 slo-vo said:


> picked up a freebie today, my guess is about a mid 70's schwinn. if anybody knows anything more then that let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she's starting to look a little better, total investment so far...$50


































yes its the crankset out of my old haro bmx bike, works good though. just need to get the chain cleaned up and figure out something for a shifter and it will be ready to roll.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

My klunker and my townie. The red bike cost $44 in mint shape from a garage sale and the black bike, also mint, cost $5. There is very little left from the OE builds, thanks to buckets of parts I have gathered up over the years. Both are surprising good for their purposes.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

oooops


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

My craigslist freebie... added the handlebars, front brake, saddle, and pedals. Ditched all the gears and made it a ghetto SS... get's me to school and back.


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)

Got these two recently, probably to flip.

$40 1983 Schwinn Traveler. Decent condition but the decals are pretty ratty. Got her cleaned up a bit, new bar tape, new cables and housings, my favorite 'extra' saddle and put on a 700C wheelset since the tires that came with the bike were probably original and very dry and the wheels were extremely untrue.

Nice little bike but definitely not a keeper.










$150 Bianchi Milano. One with the 8 speed internal hub. It's a nice enough bike, but definitely a bit slower and less responsive than what I'm used to. Got it cleaned up and did a little touch-up paint work. I've actually put about 200 miles on this one, basically seeing if I should build up a rear wheel using the hub and put it on my single speed commuter. It came with fenders, but they were pretty banged up and one of the standoff/mounts was broken so I took it off.

The jury is still out.


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

Craigslist find for $100, put $50 in tires and cables into it, then just sold it for $300:


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

joe_bloe said:


> Craigslist find for $100, put $50 in tires and cables into it, then just sold it for $300:


You sold that for $300? :eekster:


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

Shayne said:


> You sold that for $300? :eekster:


Yep, just needed my money out. It went to a young family, I don't feel bad about them getting a good deal.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

I picked up a really clean 1998 Specialized S-Works M2 hard tail for $160 last night!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

$4 for brake pads and that's it.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i posted this a little while back, but it had some work put into it (maybe 40 dollars total) and its in awesome shape for being 40+ years old! i'm taking it out today.


----------



## saint urho (Aug 24, 2011)

Devinci Before 1 by Saint Urho, on Flickr

grabbed this beast for $35 in the summer.. spent some time cleaning and collecting parts.. best score was the spare wheel that came with my $200 trek.. I pulled the disc brakes off that bike as well and the front ended up here.


Devinci After 1 by Saint Urho, on Flickr

got surprised by winter.. didn't swap my studded tires on for the test ride sorry for the low light photos.. seat post attachment is for my dog-jogger

seat post looks high? it was!


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

This is my bad weather/comfort commuter and sometimes my loaner trail/mtn bike

My '99 Mongoose 5.3 DX with a few era-correct upgrades;
Deore rear der., shimano/Araya double wall'd wheels, Giant lock-on grips and saddle, Bontrager SSR stem and bar, Deore brakes, 2001 threadless Ritchey headset and RockShox Jett, but a modern computer.
TOTAL INVESTMENT = $80
(helps working at a bike shop)


----------



## Twenty9 (Dec 6, 2011)

Brings back memories


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Less than $40 to get this guy to where it's at. I had quite a bit of the parts sitting around for it though. The only thing I've bought for this so far were the spokes for the rear wheel, stem, brake pads, chain, and brake cables. What I've done to it so far has been new canti's, new rear wheel (I had the hub and rim) that is set up fixed/free. Surly cog with spacers on the drive side, drilled cog bolted to the disc mount for fixed gear. Original gum wall tires from 1991 (soon to be replaced with something better along with the saddle). like new single speed crank with bb and chainring that I had in my parts box and the track bar off of my fixed gear road bike. Looks goofy but is actually a very nice ride. Can't wait for the rain to stop so I can truly test my fixed gear skills offroad.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Finally got a pic of my Fisher HKEK. Not really sub-$200 with the new Tora fork, but it sure did wake up this bike. The Moto Raptor 2.2 tires just barely fit, but add some nice squish to the back end. I used the stock bars and stem from my Rize 4, which are a bit wide but more relaxed than the narrow stock bars.


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

my $60 CL 2003 raleigh m20 

i take her on the same trails that i take my 03 kona kahuna DL FS and she does just fine!


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Finally got a pic of my Fisher HKEK. Not really sub-$200 with the new Tora fork, but it sure did wake up this bike. The Moto Raptor 2.2 tires just barely fit, but add some nice squish to the back end. I used the stock bars and stem from my Rize 4, which are a bit wide but more relaxed than the narrow stock bars.


That's alright. I did the same thing posting my $300. '03 Fisher Sugar HERE. :thumbsup:



DannyHuynh said:


> my $60 CL 2003 raleigh m20
> i take her on the same trails that i take my 03 kona kahuna DL FS and she does just fine!


Nice!


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

I paid 150 for this bike. The owner got it on sale from 420, says he. Didnt like it. Too small, he was like 5'10 and the bike's 16 inches. Got impatient selling and gave me a deal 

2011 Kona Unit, pedals are my addition, old set. New chain, new 20T cog, put in a set of Juicy 3s I had lying around, and trued the wheels.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

bing! said:


> I paid 150 for this bike. The owner got it on sale from 420, says he. Didnt like it. Too small, he was like 5'10 and the bike's 16 inches. Got impatient selling and gave me a deal
> 
> 2011 Kona Unit, pedals are my addition, old set. New chain, new 20T cog, put in a set of Juicy 3s I had lying around, and trued the wheels.


Outstanding deal! :thumbsup: I made a similar score. My first MTB was an '07 Fisher Opie. 
I paid $250. for it in early 2008 (it was barely purchased and still had the little rubber hairs on the tires). 
I was literally on my way to buy a brand new bike (the exact same bike actually). It was about $500. brand new.
I'm 5'9". The Opie was 15.5", BUT, I loved it just as it was. The low slope tube let me get really aggressive with it.
I really like that Kona of yours.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

Won't win any "oooh, ahhhh" contests from this crowd, but it was a great deal...neighbor bought this for her son at Target, he ended up in some legal trouble before he got it. Rather than give it to him, it sat in her shed in the box for a year. When they moved, she drug it over to my driveway and said "here, I'd like you to have this". Free.

Wouldn't take a dime for it, either.










It's not a bad bike at all, if you ignore the "quasi-mtb" styling and odd mix of disc/vbrakes, fragile laced rims, etc. I ditched the tires for some lighter street shoes and rode it as a commuter for a year. I'm giving it to a neighborhood kid, who needs a bike for college.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Any plans to build up that Klein?


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

Kona0197 said:


> Any plans to build up that Klein?


Yup, that's why it's in the shop. Going to be a SS workout machine when I'm done with it.


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

This one was free:thumbsup: I made it into a SS and put a new saddle on it.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

olegbabich said:


> This one was free:thumbsup: I made it into a SS and put a new saddle on it.


:eekster: Holy Crap! Tell me about the wheelset!



swingset said:


> Won't win any "oooh, ahhhh" contests from this crowd, but it was a great deal...neighbor bought this for her son at Target, he ended up in some legal trouble before he got it. Rather than give it to him, it sat in her shed in the box for a year. When they moved, she drug it over to my driveway and said "here, I'd like you to have this". Free.
> 
> Wouldn't take a dime for it, either.
> 
> It's not a bad bike at all, if you ignore the "quasi-mtb" styling and odd mix of disc/vbrakes, fragile laced rims, etc. I ditched the tires for some lighter street shoes and rode it as a commuter for a year. I'm giving it to a neighborhood kid, who needs a bike for college.


Some of those old Schwinns had Horst/DW-Link suspensions I believe!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Yup, that's why it's in the shop. Going to be a SS workout machine when I'm done with it.


Come on put some gears on the Klein.



> Some of those old Schwinns had Horst/DW-Link suspensions I believe!


Nope. Old Schwinns had the freedrive suspension system borrowed from Mongoose and really old Schwinns had the Lawhill 4 banger setup.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

Kona0197 said:


> Come on put some gears on the Klein.


Everything I've got has a cassette, I'd like to make one SS in the stable. If I don't like it, I'll do a 1x9, I've got the parts to make that happen now but I want a super light single for powering around the hilly dirt roads where I live.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

*Late Night Garbage Pick*

Old Fat Guy down the street put this out by the curb on trash night. Old Skinny Guy (Me) rode his SS under cover of darkness, grabbed it by the bars, and dragged/rolled it, flat tires and all, to his Mancave, where a generous dose of elbow grease removed about 25 years of accumulated dust & dirt to reveal the Mid 80's Vintage shining steel 2x5 Ross HI-TECH underneath. Still has the original tires on it and the tubes have held air so far. Only other thing I've done is replace the original rotted foam grips.









It's perfect for tooling around the neighborhood. I'm waiting for him to notice it when I ride past..........


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

No freakin way....nice find!


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Heres my ugly 130.00 dollar Pumpkin bike, it's a 1995 Schwinn Moab Elite.
Damn thing is fun to ride around town.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Very neat pumpkin bike :thumbsup: I've always loved those tires for some reason


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Is that drive side chainstay bent?


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Sasquatch, was screwing with paint and colors, fork is nice and smooth, orange on the
frame is bumpy and cracked looking, wanted the pumpkin skin effect. And yes I like the tires,
damn thing hauls ass. Kona0197, no it is not bent, Schwinn did those like that to avoid chain slap.
But the top tube is bent alittle if that makes you feel any better. Didn't notice it until it went from
dark grey to orange. Bike is a keeper, just way to much fun in the city.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

SeaBass_ said:


> Old Fat Guy down the street put this out by the curb on trash night. Old Skinny Guy (Me) rode his SS under cover of darkness, grabbed it by the bars, and dragged/rolled it, flat tires and all, to his Mancave, where a generous dose of elbow grease removed about 25 years of accumulated dust & dirt to reveal the Mid 80's Vintage shining steel 2x5 Ross HI-TECH underneath. Still has the original tires on it and the tubes have held air so far. Only other thing I've done is replace the original rotted foam grips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I bought a bike exactly like that from a guy in 1987 for $40 and then flipped it 3 weeks later for $200. I think it is the Mt. St. Helens model.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

sgltrak said:


> Nice! I bought a bike exactly like that from a guy in 1987 for $40 and then flipped it 3 weeks later for $200. I think it is the Mt. St. Helens model.


It Pre-Dates the Mt St Helens. It's called the HI-TECH and it has CUSTOM cranks. Yo, my sh*t's so Hi-Tech I gotta pull the left shifter to get in the big ring! Check out those gold weinmann rims from Belgium! Look at that pie plate! It's even got gold pin striping around the lugs! It's so bad it should be in Detention!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Another friend at work wanted to try out XC biking. I was on the hunt again...

I picked up a (2005, I think) IronHorse Outlaw for $50. It still had the price tag on the stem and the QA check tags on the spokes. It looks like someone rode it around the block and put it in the garage.

It's a large frame and he is probably borderline between a medium and large. So, I put on a shorter stem I had in the parts bin. I also put on some wider tires (2.1" replaced 1.95"), removed the reflectors, re-greased and adjusted the front hub (was too tight), adjusted the brakes and shifters.

























It's not a high-end bike by any means. But, I'll sell it to him for $50 and if he likes the sport he can easily get his $50 back out of it and buy a better bike later. :thumbsup:


----------



## CohibaDream (Jan 26, 2012)

*Old Specialized*

Here's my old 95 HardRock....about to throw some new tires on her this week. I still ride it on a frequently. :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^ from what I remember, those cranksets were recalled. I work in a shop and had to replace one this past year. Apparently the arms were a little thin and there were a lot of issues with them snapping. Talk to your local bike shop and see if you can get replacements (you won't have to pay for them). When doing the repair I thought it was just going to be a new crankset, but shimano sent a new bottom bracket, crankset, front derailleur and chain...might be worth checking into if you want. It's all current 2011-2012 stuff and definitely worth the upgrade


----------



## Armatron (Feb 1, 2012)

Great thread, awesome pics!


----------



## ZXFT (Oct 17, 2010)

How much is an 85 Hardrock worth?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ZXFT said:


> How much is an 85 Hardrock worth?


it's over 9,000!


----------



## r18k20 (Dec 19, 2010)

Bought this in 2010 for $20. I believe it is a 1993-94 GT Timberline. The paint was toast. So I slapped some satin black paint on it and white walls. Hate it or love it. It's sure fun to ride!


----------



## CharleyGnarlyP290 (Apr 26, 2010)

Here is mine. Was a '93 Diamondback Traverse. Traded a chair for it with my bro-in-law. He rode it once and parked it. This is it now. All I put into in was enough to buy grips and a can of clear coat since I stripped it to raw. I am going to dump the saddle and put in a new seat post, but will wait for free/almost free first...
All the stuff I used to convert it to SS I had.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^ Cool stuff dude :thumbsup:


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

I loved going thru this thread... I've bought so many under $100 bikes I've lost count. I've gotten a lot of good kids bikes for friends kids. My 98 Trek 7000ZX was free, but I've got probably $300 into it,,, which is still low budget, but over the budget for this thread.
My wife has a 2005 Specialized Hard Rock I got for $50. Put a better seat on it, and new pedals so far. Needs new cables, tires, tubes, and brake pads, but I can't get her to ride it enough to make it worth putting the work into. :-(


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

'03 Giant Yukon


----------



## Willyg289 (May 17, 2011)

swingset said:


> Won't win any "oooh, ahhhh" contests from this crowd, but it was a great deal...neighbor bought this for her son at Target, he ended up in some legal trouble before he got it. Rather than give it to him, it sat in her shed in the box for a year. When they moved, she drug it over to my driveway and said "here, I'd like you to have this". Free.
> 
> Wouldn't take a dime for it, either.
> 
> ...


karma points for her for giving it to someone who would get good use from it. and to you for passing it on to someone else.


----------



## valtyr (Apr 28, 2012)

Pulled this guy out of a dumpster, needed nothing just some elbow grease. 

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

This started out as a freebie 1983 Lotus Eclair which I rebuilt mostly with leftover parts plus about $60 in tires and bar tape.

I received the bike painted dark green which I stripped off to reveal the original, beat up blue/white paint scheme. The Nashbar wheels were in perfect shape so all I had to do was remove the freewheel for cleaning (and removal of the dork disc) and add some new Tioga Bloodhound tires. Chucked the original Dia Compe levers for some Shimano 600's and added a barend shifter to the 1x6 drivetrain.

The Lotus is now my "crummy-cross" bike which I had entered in a CX race shortly after completion in December 2011. I did not do too well, but did not come in last.:thumbsup:

Not shown in these photos, but added afterwards are a bash guard and Kool Stop salmon brake pads.


----------



## b.miranda (Apr 12, 2012)

bought this bad boy for $200, and stripped all the parts of it.


----------



## b.miranda (Apr 12, 2012)

got this bike last week for $75, had a frozen fork and needed new cables. So I threw the fox fork on it and gave it tune up. It's my roommates first mtb as an adult! lol


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

this thread has inspired me to get my garyfisher tarpon back in shape for road riding and a rigid mtb set up!


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Genom said:


> This started out as a freebie 1983 Lotus Eclair which I rebuilt mostly with leftover parts plus about $60 in tires and bar tape.
> 
> I received the bike painted dark green which I stripped off to reveal the original, beat up blue/white paint scheme. The Nashbar wheels were in perfect shape so all I had to do was remove the freewheel for cleaning (and removal of the dork disc) and add some new Tioga Bloodhound tires. Chucked the original Dia Compe levers for some Shimano 600's and added a barend shifter to the 1x6 drivetrain.
> 
> ...


I had a 1985 Lotus road bike that cost me 450.00 or so back in
1985. Loved that bike, worked my ass off to throw Campy at it.
Thanks for posting that, brought a smile to my face.:thumbsup:


----------



## OldTiGuy (Apr 3, 2012)

I've been searching through my local CL for a decent sub $200 beater I can ride to my local watering hole, store runs, etc. Unfortunately in my area the prices so far have been crazy. The standard listing is something like - 1996 Stumpjumper paid $1250 new will let it go for $750. Or 50 lb. Wallyworld full suspension bikes for $50 less than you can get them new. So the search continues.....


----------



## kustmace (Apr 26, 2012)

Mid 90s Hardrock from the pawn shop 50 bucks, needed a tube, seat post, chain, cassette and brakes


----------



## giantcfr1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Amaizing thing is, my crapper bike (Gary Fisher Aquila) is my favourite. I ride it every day as I don't have to worry about it getting scratched or damaged. Love it.


----------



## giantcfr1 (Mar 22, 2012)

...and here it is. Total cost $161.00 to build.


----------



## iamunchien (Mar 30, 2008)

$140 this past week. first bike. yay.










meow.


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

olegbabich said:


> This one was free:thumbsup: I made it into a SS and put a new saddle on it.


Holy Crap! The predecessor to my bike LOL!


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Traded an unused set of wheels for this... looking to pick up a better purple handlebar, black stem and maybe some purple pedals (hard to tell but the bike is actually dark purple)


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)

The two most recent additions. The Giant was bought to replace a semi-recent Walmart-level Mongoose and the Schwinn will probably be flipped in a few months. Schwinn was $100 and the Giant was $40.


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)

Just picked another bike up today. A J Lapierre mixte. Came as a rough single speed conversion. I think I'll make it into a 1x5 or 1x6 speed. Had new tires, tubes, grips and chain. I added the Brooks though it came with the original leather saddle and tool bag. Tool bag is in usable condition but the saddle is very rough.

Got it adjusted a bit more to my liking and rode it for half an hour until it started to rain.

For $65, it seemed like a decent deal as I'd been wanting to get a mixte... AND the guy met me so I didn't have to drive far.

Think I'll throw on some cheap brown grips and get some new brake pads... other than that, it's in pretty decent condition.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

Very cool. I have 5 bmx bikes in my stable for my boys I got for smokin deals and then some.

I paid $90 bucks for three
dk six pack $40 garage sale (like new)
redline mini $40 garage sale (like new) 
dyno kids bike $10 garage sale

Free
1980 mongoose bmx (frame needs tlc, but the parts were awesome)
1979 torker big bike (was my brothers and he gave it to my boys)

I built up the torker which was really nice and sold it for $750.

After I get to 10 post I post a pic.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Here it is all finished up (i may have posted this bike a few times on mtbr, what can i say...)


----------



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

b.miranda said:


> bought this bad boy for $200, and stripped all the parts of it.


Nice work! I'm always hunting for some clunker with a fox fork and BB7s with a wal-goose pricetag to strip. Very well done...


----------



## kelster1574 (Jun 6, 2012)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Post your cheap bikes! Sometimes, the cheapest ones can be your favorite ones and the most useful. Let's see those craigslist finds and Walmart specials!
> 
> My old one (and regretting I sold it): 1997 Gary Fisher Aquila. CroMo frame, STXRC shifters. Bought from a friend for $180 and rode it for 8 years before it started to need more love than I wanted to give. Sold it for $120...and now I want it back.
> 
> ...


I rode that same GF....it was the first MTB I actually road trails on....I am sure some it's dismantled or rusted out in some local tweakers yard......yep, it got swiped....Great bike, pic brings back memories


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

It doesn't have to be an adult's bike, right? 

Picked up a 2010 Giant MTX for $35 off of CL. Changed out the seatpost ($10), replaced the grip shift with a trigger shifter ($15). Other parts I had in the bin (grips, avid brake levers, cables and housing).

My 5yo is super stoked that he now has a "bike with gears" just like his big bother. We took it out front for the test run tonight. Once he got the hang of braking and shifting he worked it like a champ. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

My Santa Cruz didn't come with a kick stand. I musta got screwed.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> My Santa Cruz didn't come with a kick stand. I musta got screwed.


Until he learns to lay it down gracefully (or lean it) I'm leaving that thing on.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

If we're talking kids bikes...
My 6 year old daughters Hot Rock
Won on Ebay for $50 shipped to my door.
Had to replace cranks and bottom bracket, tires and tubes. Also swapped handlebars for some used carbon fiber bars, with a shorter stem, and swapped brakes out for some Avid SDs from my old bike.









And my older daughter on her Gary Fisher we got for free. It needed a new crankset, which I got in the used parts pile at a small bike shop nearby. Paid $10 for the crankset. It is due for tires and brake pads before next summer though.


----------



## lynnb (Sep 30, 2012)

My Santa Cruz was stolen last night and I am wondering if I'll see it in this thread sometime :-(.
Actually was looking at the thread to get ideas as places to look for the bikes (we lost more than just mine)


----------



## Cherrys2r (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm riding a Craigslist special lol. 98 trek 930 picked it up in really good shape for $80


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

lynnb said:


> My Santa Cruz was stolen last night and I am wondering if I'll see it in this thread sometime :-(.
> Actually was looking at the thread to get ideas as places to look for the bikes (we lost more than just mine)


Check your local Craig's List. And post something in the General section, along with pictures and what happened.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Free. Yes, it`s a mountain bike because of where I ride it.








$120 - My main ride.








$25 - I keep this one at the hospital for when I`m in for cancer treatments.


----------



## slcty (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't have pictures any more because I just sold it, but I picked up a Raleigh M60 with a Marzocchi z2 fork for $175 on a local classifieds site. It was great for a few years and I was able to sell it just recently for exactly what I paid.


----------



## Waltergroverport (May 2, 2013)

I picked up an old copper orange schwinn for $50 a few weeks ago sold it yesterday for $100.
I was also at this antique shop / warehouse where a guy puts his storage unit finds in, saw the bicycles out front and saw a Cannondale m400 for 25 bucks I was asking him about it since I showed the the 25 price tag and he set it aside and tried to sell me these two foldables for 90. I was like nahhhhh I want that blue one for 25


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Free, zip nada. Thanks MTBR.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

*GT Done Dirt Cheep*

I picked this up on CL about 6 or 8 months ago for $80! It needed a new chain and skewer which brought the total to $130. Not bad for a bike that was almost new. I ride it regularly.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Gotta revive this thread b/c i want to share my latest acquisition.... got this Moto Fly Pro with a SID fork for $320, then sold the fork to a friend for $220. Then all i did was add a new cassette, chain, cables, and housing. All said an done, this bike currently sits at ~$180.

(SLX/XT drivetrain, Juicy 7 brakes, Salsa fork, and some decent Ritchey stuff)


----------



## LONO100 (Jan 10, 2012)

i recently built this commuter bike for my 9 mile commutes so i wouldnt have tro ride my mountain bike.

i bought this for 80 bucks


i got the wheels for 60 bucks and the cranks for 40. i needed a new tube, did a singlespeed conversion and tuned it up myself. sub 200 bad ass bike! rides like a dream and looks awesome.


----------



## lowtidejoe (Apr 7, 2013)

Got the GT for $200 and Felt for $40


----------



## dirty_vegas (May 31, 2013)

Original owner 1997 hardrock CroMo frame. A month ago it had all original parts all the way down to the tires. After getting a new 29er, I also dropped some money into restoring this baby.

-new riser bar for more comfortable ride
-all new shifter cables and added shimano trigger shifters
-Longer Odi grips (gained ability to put longer grips after adding triggers)
-new rear brake shimano v-brakes and brake cables.
-Speed V Gel saddle
-DMR V8 pedals
-Walky dog plus - for getting the dog exercise (see clamp on seat post)

It's like a new bike and i enjoyed working on it. I love it for getting around town. It's a tank!

(i know the tire treads are reversed. fixed that after i noticed)


----------



## Pilgrim315 (Aug 25, 2013)

Winner of the ugliest bike award goes to....

This is my mid 80's Ross that I've added onto over the last 20+ years. My older brother gave me the bike. Frame and wheels and crank are original as is one pedal (can't get the other one off). Shimano gears and brakes, Schwinn seat and grips. I'd guess it cost around $150 total.

It's really fun to ride on the road, but sucks on bike paths. Now I'm thinking that I might change it back to a road bike, you know, out of respect.


----------



## killervrider (Jul 15, 2013)

Just picked this Cannondale SR800 up yesterday.

Came with some goodies and it seems to ride smoother than my Dad's carbon road bike that I have been cruising around with lately.

Debating with myself whether or not to strip the paint and have it polished and shiny.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

LONO100 said:


>


I'm not even a fan of road bikes, but this bike is awesome! I'd ride it.


----------



## onlyoyster99 (Jul 14, 2011)

I know this thread is old, but I figured I'd post up my cheap bikes.

First is the bike I've dubbed the el-cheapo singlespeedo. A 96 specialized rockhopper I picked up for 75 bucks in showroom new condition. Zero rust, original everything but tires which the.previous owner replaced with some narrow commuter tires. Since purchase I.have done a cheap single speed conversion and replaced the crappy altus brakes with some avid shorty 4s. I also threw on a front wheel I had lying around.
Total Investment: $100

Next is my best find. My 1978 motobecane grand jubilé which I found in a barn while working for an old man in my neighborhood. He said he'd had it for.years and that he never rode it. I asked him if he wanted to sell it, and he said no, he wanted to give it to me on the condition that I ride the damn thing. (his words)

The bike was 100% original condition, but the years had taken their toll. I replaced the tires, tubes, brake pads, cables and housings, and the seat.

The bike rides wonderfully, but it's a tad big. A shorter stem would help.

Total invested: $60

Sent from my C6606 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

1994 Cannondale R300 (pre-Caad)
It was initally free, but I spent $60 on Schwalbe Lugano tyres with the Kevlar Guard, new bar tape ($30), and a $40 tune up with new cables and a repair on the front brake caliper.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

$15


----------



## HawaiianLaker (Aug 25, 2013)

Got this GT on CL a couple months ago for 180


----------



## dbking321 (Sep 5, 2014)

Here's mine. 2008 diamondback response comp. new condition for $180.


----------



## laherna (Jun 14, 2009)

$60 on CL


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

this is my bike I bought to get back into riding for exercise... its a genesis V2100 it you dont count the pedals,fenders , mirror,bar ends,and all the other accessories it was a $160 walmart bike..... it was a bobbing tank of a bike







found this specialized rockhopper at a garage sale for $5







used the bast parts from both bikes and ended up with this...
$160 walmart bike + $5 rockhopper+$50 for a new BB,$10 for a cheap seat of cables+ free tires from a bike I picked up at a garage sale for $2 and sold for $20 after some repairs and swapping the crappy genesis tires on it+ $3 pair of junk wheels I used the axles and skewers from to make the genesis wheels quick release to fit in the dropouts better.. $228 minus accessories.....sold the genesis frame for $20+$18 profit from the bike I sold... 228-$38= $190 minus accessories


----------



## Aaroncgray (Sep 17, 2014)

I use this very cheapest bike Viking Clubmaster is something special. This is design to give old school retro looks of Viking bikes of the past. But in terms of specification this bike is up to the minute with 14 speed Shimano gears and leather Monte Grappa saddle. It’s got the looks and also style.


----------



## dbking321 (Sep 5, 2014)

Great Job


----------



## mrawesome234100 (Aug 16, 2014)

My dad bought me a mongoose new ($250 I think?), and I rode it about twice a month until I got serious about mountain biking. Then I had to upgrade, of course. I bought a 2005 Kona Coiler frame for $75 on CL that also came with a bunch of goodies. Then I moved most of the parts off my mongoose onto my new (to me) frame. I recently sold some of the goodies I'm not using for $25 (on cl, of course). I've also been able to sell some of the mongoose parts. I've been buying used upgrades, then selling the take-offs to recoup some of the investment. The total I've invested is more than $200, but this is my one and only bike, and I ride the heck out of it.


----------



## Montanadan (Sep 19, 2014)

My Jamis Dakota...not sure what year it is and cant remember what I paid for it...I think about $80 probably 12 or more years ago


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

I took a load to the dump for my mother-in-law and someone was about to throw this away. I put air in the tires and crimped an end cap on the derailleur cable so it doesn't fray. I gave the bike a 15 minute once-over and took it for a 40 mile ride without putting a cent into it. My first road bike and it rides/shifts really well.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

dietz31684 said:


> I took a load to the dump for my mother-in-law and someone was about to throw this away. I put air in the tires and crimped an end cap on the derailleur cable so it doesn't fray. I gave the bike a 15 minute once-over and took it for a 40 mile ride without putting a cent into it. My first road bike and it rides/shifts really well.
> 
> View attachment 926104


That's a nice save. I had a similar experience when I got my road bike.


----------



## morando6784 (Jun 18, 2012)

Picked up for $125, fox alps needs rebuilt but clean otherwise


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

I've got about $80 into this bike. Lots of well loved parts on it from my bin of extras.


----------



## billy_dempsey (Jun 7, 2016)

Bikin' Bric said:


> I've got about $80 into this bike. Lots of well loved parts on it from my bin of extras.


that looks like a great bike for that cheap!


----------



## Kutch92 (May 12, 2015)

*Post your "cheap bike"! (sub $200)*

Hello guys, this is not my first post but my first from this new account, seems my old one was deactivated as I was inactive for too long? Anyway I can't post pictures of the bike or link to it obviously but I found a bike on Craigslist I'm considering buying. It's a 2003 Trek 4100 alpha with v-brakes, looks to be ok condition. I do know enough about mtbs to determine that in person. Is it worth the 100 asking price in yals opinion for just around the neighborhood with my kids with the occasional trail use? I figured this is a good spot to ask this...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMarRuns (Aug 19, 2019)

Oops


----------



## JMarRuns (Aug 19, 2019)

$35 1988 Schwinn High Sierra (Put ~$60 into it to convert to ss)

$200 1989 Klein Top Gun (this was a steal...)

$35 1973 Raleigh Super Course (Capella lugs and a great condition Brooks)

$150 1986 Trek 1500 (all original)

$60 1995 Gary Fisher Mt Jam (son's bike)

$20 2011 GT Stomper (other son's bike, Goodwill find)

$75 1996 Trek Mt Track XC (wife's bike, all original)

Most expensive bike cost $250, 1997 Trek 7000ZX, heavily modified and upgraded. I don't like going into debt to ride bikes.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

This thread has not seen nearly enough action lately...
Post up those cheap or free scores!


----------

